# Favourite Piano Concertos



## Topaz

Here's my Top 20 list of keyboard concertos. 

I don't attach much importance to the exact ranks. They provide only a general indication of preference. 

I give the name of the pianist version I happen to have, or prefer. These are not arbitrary as I do have certain preferences, and in building up my lists I tried to listen and compare different versions. In most cases, I prefer the older (15-40 years) recordings rather than very modern ones. 

For Beethoven I generally like Gilels. For Chopin I think Rubinstein is best. For Mozart, I like Ashkenazy and Barenboim. The Ashkenazy recordings below are very modern, and in my view brilliant.

Where generally louder pieces are involved, I like Van Cliburn, as he is well-controlled and in my view fautless (I'm a big admirer of Van Cliburn). For such pieces I also like Martha Argerich and Horowitz, both very powerful, but for these particular concertos below I selected Van Cliburn (less background noise). 

In the case of Schumann, Richter is very highly regarded, but I happen to like the Murray Perahia version which is partnered with the Grieg piano concerto.

1	Beethoven No 5 (Gilels)
2	Schumann A Min (Perahia)
3	Rachmaninoff No 2 (Van Cliburn)
4	Mozart No 21 (Ashkenazy)
5	Brahms No 2 (Richter)
6	Beethoven No 4 (Gilels)
7	Grieg A Min (Perahia)
8	Mozart No 20 (Ashkenazy)
9	Beethoven No 1 (Richter)
10	Mozart No 24 (Ashkenazy)
11	Brahms No 1 (Richter)
12	Chopin No 1 (Emanuel Ax)
13	Tchaikovsky No 1 (Van Cliburn)
14	Chopin No 2 (Rubinstein)
15	Liszt No 1 (Van Cliburn)
16	Brahms No 1 (Richter)
17	Prokofiev No 3 (Argerich)
18	Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini (Rubinstein)
19	Bartok No 3 (Barenboim)
20	Franck Symphonic Variations (Rubinstein)
.............

My 3 favourite movements of the whole lot are the second movements of Beethoven's No 1 and No 5, and Mozart's No 21.

...........


Topaz


----------



## Hexameron

1. Liszt - Totentanz
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
3. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5
4. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
5. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
7. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
8. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
9. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
10. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
11. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
12. Henselt - Piano Concerto in F minor
13. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2
14. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Kullak - Piano Concerto in C minor
16. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
17. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
18. Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor
19. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
20. Dreyschock - Piano Concerto in D minor

Some of these are world premiere recordings and so a choice of pianist is not possible. For Beethoven and Mozart I prefer Brendel, for Chopin I like Perahia, and for Liszt I chose Leslie Howard.


----------



## Daniel

Hello all!

Because I cannot make such lists with numeration or limitation in the amount, I will just name some not so well known piano concertos, which really belong to my favourite ones besides of the great and wellknown ones:

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Concertos generally, in particular Concerto in A minor Op. 85,
Ignaz Moscheles: Concertos generally, in particular Concerto in G minor Op. 60,
Wilhelm Stenhammar: Concerto No.1 in B flat minor,
Kurt Atterberg: Concerto in B flat minor Op. 38,
Einojuhani Rautavaara: Concerto No. 1, Op. 45,
Saint-Saëns: All 5 concertos,
Joseph Joachim Raff: Concerto in C minor Op. 185,
Vincent d'Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard 'Cévenole', Op. 25 in G major.

So far!

Kind Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Hexameron

Daniel, I take it you're a fan of the Hyperion label's Romantic Piano Concerto series?


----------



## robert newman

Here are a few of my favourites. I include harpsichord (which I love) -

1. JS Bach - Harpsichord Concertos (Trevor Pinnock)
2. Schumann Concerto in A Minor - Dinu Lipatti
3. Grieg Concerto in A Minor - Dinu Lipatti
4. Mozart - Concertos 20 and 21 - Friedrich Gulda
5. Rachmaninov - Concerto No. 3 - Martha Argerich
6. Mendelssohn Concertos - Various Soloists
7. Chopin - 1st Concerto 
8. Rachmaninov - 2nd Concerto/Paganini Variations - Raphael Orozco


----------



## Daniel

Exactely, Hexameron. I like the idea of recovering unknown works, which are worth to be played more often. But this should be only the first step. The second would be to integrate those works into concerts and daily perfomances.
But from my list just Moscheles and Saint-Saëns concertos would be available in Hyperion. They have such a huge catalogue yet, give it all a try.

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## BassFromOboe

In no particular order:

Bartok No1
Brahms No1
Prokofiev No1
Ravel (Left Hand)
Dvorak
Tchaikovsky No1
Rachmaninov No3
Poulenc
Vaughan Williams
Delius


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

You guys rule with the lists, man.

Here is my (brief) list of all time favourites.

*Beethoven no. 3 in C minor*.

A childhood favourite, actually, one of the first classical pieces that I ever heard. I have heared it countless times, conducted it 3 times, and each time it seems brand new. In my mind the best exit from a cadenza ever (_pp tympani_) and that including Mendelssohn Violin Concerto.

*Mozart No. 21 in C major*.

Yes, the 2nd mvmt is very, very special... but it's the first mvmt that does it for me. Mozart at his best, where he simultaneously defines the high classical style but avoids all its stereotypes. I have a very interesting _*TAPE*_ (yes, tape) with Paul Badura-Skoda playing it in Salzburg on Mozart's original Piano-Forte.

*Rachmaninov Paganini Variations*.

In my mind this piece outdoes any of his albeit very nice concertos by a country mile. Sheer inventiveness and sheer exhiliration for all performers. Never conducted it in performance, but have chopped away at it in a conducting masterclass way back when... tough one.

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

_Bass from Oboe_, just wondering about your listing of Dvorak's Piano Concerto. In the Czech Republic, this is definitively considered to be his weakest concerto and perhaps even weakest orchestral piece, it receives very little play over here. I am programming it in 2007-08, in the same concert as the Violin Concerto, the point being to show the contrast.

What is it that you like about it?


----------



## Hexameron

Daniel said:


> I like the idea of recovering unknown works, which are worth to be played more often. But this should be only the first step. The second would be to integrate those works into concerts and daily perfomances.


I follow that philosophy too. In fact, for the longest time I used to buy CD's only from neglected piano composers because I realized how outstanding and underrated their works are. Alkan and Henselt, for example, are denied their rightful place in the Piano Composer Hall of Fame nowadays. It's astounding to hear the great works from composers like Rubinstein, Dreyschock, Moscheles, Kalkbrenner, Herz, Thalberg, Heller, Medtner, and even Glazunov. Sadly, these guys are mentioned only in the footnotes of music history, but their piano compositions are usually (not always) just as worthy of recordings and performances as are the stellar pieces from Chopin, Liszt, Schumann and Brahms.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Hexameron said:


> It's astounding to hear the great works from composers like Rubinstein, Dreyschock, Moscheles, Kalkbrenner, Herz, Thalberg, Heller, Medtner, and even Glazunov. Sadly, these guys are mentioned only in the footnotes of music history, *but their piano compositions are usually (not always) just as worthy of recordings and performances *as are the stellar pieces from Chopin, Liszt, Schumann and Brahms.


Says who?

Although classical programming certainly IS partially driven by a market-expectation element, it is the performers themselves that rightfully decide which concertos are most deserving of their long years of study and toil. While I'm sure pieces by the composers you list are interesting and unique, performers throughout history have chosen to devote themselves to the present canon, and I believe that this choice is not based on the demands of the market but rather on the perceived artistic merit of the works in question as assigned by the performers themselves.


----------



## Topaz

Interesting discussion emerging in the above two posts. I offer below some comments on this topic.

I think that the "canon" of classical music - i.e. the list of material that constitutes the hard core of what is made available today on disc, live performance, radio - is a market-determined phenomenon. It is what it is because that is what the public want. It is NOT what it is because of any of the following (which are mere examples of some common arguments):


a plot by the recording industry to get people to buy what they want us to buy;

the result of choice by performers themselves in playing material only what they think is intrinsically good, for which they have trained;

arbitrary choices by radio station executives who allegedly have a sinister (market-disttoring) preference for, or bias against, certain styles or periods of music;

university musicology departments continuing to perpetuate safe-and-popular works in their teaching, or whimsically promoting some new "school" because of some fad.
Clearly, arguments 1, 3 and 4 are wrong. People will not buy what they do not like, and University musicology departments have no market power. Argument 2 is a typical "tail-wagging-the-dog" sort of argument that basically focuses on just one small aspect of the supply demand balance. For example, while performers may think that certain composers' works are the best, and they may prefer to learn them, if the market does not agree those performers will go hungry. They will re-align their skills to ensure they meet market requirements, at least in the medium or longer term. It is the overall interplay of market forces that ultimately determines outcomes, not just the wishes of individual sub-elements in that market however knowledgeable they may be.

Only if markets are imperfect do you get poor results. There is no reason to think that the classical music market is any different from other arts markets, or is significantly imperfect. This is because (i) it contains many competitive suppliers in terms of composers, orchestras, performers, recording companies, radio stations; (ii) there are a large number of buyers; (iii) information is widely available. These conditions should ensure a sensible result that reflects the overall market's preferences

The "canon" of classical music - ill defined though it may be - is the best that can be achieved. If anything is missing or under-represented in some sense, there is a good reason for it: the market values the "missing" bits less than people are prepared to pay for it. Inter alia, it means that "old, traditional, established," material should not be stigmatized, and is not stigmatised, except possibly in the eyes of people who have preferences well outside the mainstream view. It also means that if certain composers' works are not well known these days, their compositions are not as worthy of recordings and performances as other pieces. This is not to say their works are significantly less good in a purely musical sense. It means is that the other, more famous composers have an edge in quality and have produced a sufficient quantity of such material to satisfy the existing demand, thus making other composers' works largely side-lined from a general perspective.

Topaz


----------



## Hexameron

> Says who?


Says Piers Lane, Jack Gibbons, Leslie Howard, Konstantin Scherbakov, Alexander Paley, and Marc-Andre Hamelin. These are just a few pianists who champion the obscure piano composers today. Additionally, many CD notes-writers like Jeremy Nicholas and Richard Davis, as well as reviewers at Gramophone, The Guardian, and Classic CD have voiced their opinions that such rarities from Alkan, Henselt, and Anton Rubinstein all deserve their chance back in the concert repertoire.



> While I'm sure pieces by the composers you list are interesting and unique, performers throughout history have chosen to devote themselves to the present canon, and I believe that this choice is not based on the demands of the market but rather on the perceived artistic merit of the works in question as assigned by the performers themselves.


Now this I wholly disagree with. At least in the piano realm, pianists today are figuring out that a good deal of worthy piano compositions have not only been neglected, but they actually rival their famous counterparts in "artistic merit." Liszt's HR 2 and Chopin's 'Heroic' polonaise were the famous war-horses, and set a pattern for what pianists should tackle. The "present canon" would be quite boring, I think, if no one else decided to unearth other great works. When Benno Moiseiwitsch unleashed the furor of Liszt's transcription of the Tannhauser overture and Marc-Andre Hamelin (and Ronald Smith before him) revealed Alkan to the world, I could no longer trust that I was hearing the best of the best from Serkin, Arrau, Horowitz, Cziffra, Ashkenazy, Gilels, etc. Busoni thought Alkan one of the greatest piano composers alongside Beethoven and Schumann. Schumann called Henselt the "Chopin of the North." And then pop pianists like Horowitz and Arthur Rubinstein never recorded them. Who do we assume has the right judgment: Busoni and Schumann or Horowitz and Rubinstein?


----------



## riverbank

my 4 faves are

Poulenc's Piano Concerto and Concerto for Two Pianos (and I am at a loss as to why his piano concerto isn't better known, the first movement in particular is sooo gorgeous.)
Gershwin's Piano Concerto - different but great fun. 
and Rachmaninov's No 2 - justly famous - (No 3 is good also)

Others worth a mention
I like Bartok's No 2, not heard No 1
Tchaikovsky No 1 is good
Grieg's also
Rodrigo's isn't bad either
Beethoven's are pretty good. 

The only piano concertos I can remember that didn't do too much for me were pretty much all those by Prokofiev, despite the fact that I like some of his music a lot.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

*Hexameron*, you chose a good word to describe the work of the pianists you list, in that they _Champion_ the cause of the lesser played works. *Topaz* (Not that I want to put words in his mouth) would possibly explain to you that the reason they do this is that they are filling a necessary niche in the market. If these pianists concentrated solely on the canon, they probably would be just as obscure as the composers that they champion. At least now they have a certain role that they fill, worthy of mention in _Gramophone_ and _Classical CD_ (I mean that tongue in cheek, I read those too...)

As for who was right, Busoni/Schumann or Horowitz/Rubenstein, I'm going to have to go with *Topaz* here and say quite simply the _market_ is right, especially since it has had well over a hundred years to decide about these things.


----------



## Topaz

What I'm saying is that markets generally produce the best solution. Sometimes the results can be harsh: "survival of the fittest" and all that. It means that second-best candidates, who may not be far behind the first-best in quality, can be trampled on completely. It all depends on whether the first-best produced a sufficient volume of output to meet market demand. If they did, the second best will be left behind in the history books. If not, then there will be a place for the second and possibly third-best etc. I stress that the second best may be only very slightly behind the first-best in quality.

Some present-day individuals who are interested in pursuing every detail of a particular music genre may discover exceptional talent lying just beneath the surface. However, as Kurkikohtaus says, these are essentially niche markets but this in no way necessarily carries any strong adverse quality assessment. They will remain in the niche sector unless and until the overall market demand grows or tastes generally change. Their status can't be talked up merely on grounds of technical quality. For one reason or other, they just don't "cut" it with the buying public in comparison with the others. This may be the result of lack of education, but I doubt it as the established canon has been refined down the generations by people who took far more interest in classical music than does the present generation. 



Topaz


----------



## Hexameron

Kurkikohtaus said:


> *Hexameron*, you chose a good word to describe the work of the pianists you list, in that they _Champion_ the cause of the lesser played works. *Topaz* (Not that I want to put words in his mouth) would possibly explain to you that the reason they do this is that they are filling a necessary niche in the market. If these pianists concentrated solely on the canon, they probably would be just as obscure as the composers that they champion. At least now they have a certain role that they fill, worthy of mention in _Gramophone_ and _Classical CD_ (I mean that tongue in cheek, I read those too...)


I don't disagree with anything here, but can't you at least concede that those niche performers fill an invaluable and admirable role? I mean really, how many more recordings do we need of Chopin's etudes, Mahler's symphonies, Tchaikovsky's PC 1, or Ravel's Bolero? It's time to bring to light more works which deserve attention. Underrated compositions from Berlioz, Mendelssohn, Gounod, and Dvorak are recorded by this "necessary niche" and thank God for them.

My entire stance here is that, in my opinion, less popular compositions do not always mean less skillful, creative or even musically pleasing. I listed those pianists, the notes-writers, and the reviewers for a reason. It shows that not only do performers recognize the merits of these snubbed composers, but everyday reviewers, most of which are classical music fans in general, also value the usually excellent music in these world premiere recordings. Not all of the obscure music generates appraisal, but most of it is exceptionally outstanding.


----------



## Topaz

*Hexameron* makes some very good points. I would only say by way of further comment that there are far worse cases than merely not recognising the best of the forgotten heroes of the past. It is a fact that some people are so polarised in their view as to the top composers that they virtually rubbish everyone else, including all those who definitely are in the top ranks on any reasonable assessment. If these same people were asked about some of the lesser well-known names (but still objectively fine composers) the result would no doubt be total derision.

While there are certainly some very good composers (such as those mentioned by Hexameron) who are now largely forgotten, they can only be given air-time or live concert time by displacing other more famous characters, unless of course the market can be expanded. This is the problem. The total market may not be expandable, in which case the tried and tested composers will continue to form the staple diet of what's served up in the mass media. That's not to say that individuals can't enjoy these works using recorded material if they are particularly interested in exploring all avenues. Here, of course, there will be flexible cut-off points depending on the individual. For the less inquisitive, they may as well stick with the traditional big names. For the inquisitive, it's fortunate that there are these further layers of excellence to explore. It's very good that these latter names are brought forward for others to consider.

Topaz


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Hexameron said:


> ... but can't you at least concede that those niche performers fill an invaluable and admirable role?


I agree 100%, they are a necessary and valuable part of the performing and recording industry.


----------



## BassFromOboe

> Bass from Oboe, just wondering about your listing of Dvorak's Piano Concerto. In the Czech Republic, this is definitively considered to be his weakest concerto and perhaps even weakest orchestral piece, it receives very little play over here. I am programming it in 2007-08, in the same concert as the Violin Concerto, the point being to show the contrast.


The usual objection to the Dvorak Piano Concerto is that it is awkward to play (supposedly ideal for for someone with two right hands!), rather than it is rubbishy. Few pianists are prepared to play it, even in one of the edited versions. Admittedly it is not as good as his other concertos, but I still greatly enjoy listening to it.


----------



## robert newman

I strongly believe there are some incredible works that deserve far more recognition. What of Medtner's piano concertos, for example ? Those of Mendelssohn are lovely in their own way too but hardly in the 'canon' of popular concertos. Debussy's Rhapsodie for Piano and Orchestra is a virtual concerto but hardly played - despite it being exceptionally beautiful and very demanding. I confess that I know hardly a single piano concerto from the great USA composers. Wonder if anyone can recommend some ?


----------



## Hexameron

You're right Robert, Medtner's piano concertos and sonatas are one of a kind. When most of his contemporaries busied themselves with twelve-tone and atonal music, he was embracing the old roots of Romanticism. He proved that the sonata form is timeless and should never be forgotten or ignored as a creative vehicle.

As for an American composer with a decent piano concerto, I'm afraid I haven't heard one. Gershwin's and Copland's are probably the most famous. The only other one(s) I know of are by Edward MacDowell. I wasn't impressed with MacDowell...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

This topic is a challenge to me. I could come up with 20 Symphonies, 20 Overtures, even 20 Operas and 20 Concertos (all types), but 20 _Piano_ concertos?? Well, would you settle for 10 (even if there are a lot of "usual suspects" in them)? 
10. Prokofiev 3. Received popularity boost over 2 decades ago on account of insipid movie "The Competition." I don't hold the movie against the music. 
9. Brahms 2. Always comes up in the discussion of which one is the most difficult in the common repertoire. 
8. Liszt. Easy to enjoy, beginning to end.
7. Gershwin, in F. Time for the obligatory controversial statement. The best American concerto yet written. 
6. Ravel, for the left hand. 1) Fascinating story behind its creation. 2) Best of the left hand repertoire. 3) _I'm_ left-handed. heh, heh, heh. 
5. Beethoven _Emperor_. I probably have this too low. All mainstream Beethoven is great. That I have it at number 5 is my fault, not the fault of the piece. 
4. Grieg. Take what I said about the Liszt. Amplify it. That's my feeling. 
3. Rachmaninoff 2. Whatever that hypnotist did, it sure worked out!
2. Tchaikovsky 1. Enters any musings in contemplation of the greatest conerto, _of any type_.
1. Rachmaninoff 3. A music critic's "sound-bite" on Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto could really be more accurately applied to Rach 3: "kinesthetic daring, dexterity raised to the height of art."


----------



## Manuel

Lets see... my updated list of 20 favs would be:

1. Prokofiev's second concerto (the one with the great cadenza and the bombastic finale)
2. Beethoven's fifth. Served with some Michelangeli.
3. Rachmaninov's third.
4. Brahms' second.
5. Tchaikovsky's Concert Fantasy (other great cadenza, and more bombastic finale:
BOP, BEP, BOP, BEP, BOP, *BEP*, *BEP*, *BOP*.)

6-20. Three different sets of Saint-Saens five piano concertos.


----------



## Morigan

Manuel said:


> 5. Tchaikovsky's Concert Fantasy (other great cadenza, and more bombastic finale:
> BOP, BEP, BOP, BEP, BOP, *BEP*, *BEP*, *BOP*.)


I've had this Concert Fantasy on a CD for a while. It came as "fill material" along with the second piano concerto. I had never really listened to it before today (thanks to you). I have to say I'm absolutely loving it right now. Another exemple of "obscure or nearly-forgotten works by famous composers".


----------



## Manuel

> I had never really listened to it before today (thanks to you). I have to say I'm absolutely loving it right now. Another exemple of "obscure or nearly-forgotten works by famous composers".


You are welcome. I love the _Contrasts_: the allegro making its way in the andante, a fantastic mix.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Chi_town/Philly said:


> 10. Prokofiev 3. Received popularity boost over 2 decades ago on account of insipid movie "The Competition." I don't hold the movie against the music.


Is this the movie with Dreyfuss? If I recall correctly, he chose Beethoven 5th... was it his love interest that played the Prokofiev?


----------



## Edward Elgar

My favourite piano concerto of all time has to be Mozarts 20'th. It has all the emotions, themes and structures of a great concerto. My dream is to be able to play this one concerto.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Funny that you mention that, *E.E.*

I just rehearsed the piece today, my orchestra is performing it on Friday May 11th in Marienbad at the official "Opening of the Spa" concert, a concert which all the politicians that _never_ attend concerts come to.

I have always liked 21 in C major more, until today! It was the simple joy that I always appreciated in the C major, but now I am won over by the combination of intense focus and magical atmosphere that the d minor concerto creates.

Mio Sakamoto, who now lives in Prague, is the soloist.


----------



## Handel

Of those I listened to (i.e. a few) Beethoven's no. 5 is the greatest. 

The one composed by Haydn is nice too.


----------



## Manuel

Handel said:


> The one composed by Haydn is nice too.


Doesn't he have at least two? I remember one in G Major, and other in D Major. The later wonderfuly played by Argerich.


----------



## Handel

Manuel said:


> Doesn't he have at least two? I remember one in G Major, and other in D Major. The later wonderfuly played by Argerich.


Forgot to add "famous" (in D major)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Even though it will impel me to relive an unfortunate experience, civility requires a reply:



Kurkikohtaus said:


> Is this the movie with Dreyfuss? If I recall correctly, he chose Beethoven 5th... was it his love interest that played the Prokofiev?


Taken in turns: a) Yes, Richard Dreyfuss, more famous as the improbable baton-in-left-hand conductor in _Mr. Holland's Opus_, was the male lead in _The Competition_.
b) Yes, you remember correctly- he did choose the _Emperor_ Concerto.
c) Yes, Amy Irving, the female lead, chose the Prokofiev 3, under circumstances that bordered upon a _Deus ex Machina_. She was planning to play some "high, bright, light and clear" Classical era concerto (like this happens routinely in competitive instrumental music), and by the time she got through the emotional wringer of the preceding movie action, she was in no mood for that work, no sir! She wanted to essay the Prokofiev, which she could because it had been performed by that orchestra with a visiting virtuoso a short while before, and the instrumentation needed was at near-identity with a fellow competitor's Saint-Saens performance immediately before! [Yeah, right.]

Upon reflection, I might have enjoyed this movie more if my "y" chromosomes were removed. Ah, well, as the most widely disseminated example of Prokofiev this side of the conscription of a _Love for 3 Oranges_ march for an FBI show on TV, as well as countless people's first exposure to Beethoven's final Piano Concerto, I suppose I can't say that the project was utterly without merit.


----------



## Guest

I see that it was way back in Dec of 2006 that Robert Newman asked about U.S. piano concerti, and Gershwin, Copland, and MacDowell were offered up as examples.

Hmmm. First thing I thought of were naturally the two Cage pieces, but a prepared piano is not really a piano but a percussion ensemble, and the Concert for Piano and Orchestra isn't really a concerto. Even Feldman's Piano and Orchestra is closer to what we might call a _concerto._

The U.S. folks I know were very much still interested in the piano, but more for its own sake than as a concerto instrument. (Cage, Wolf, Feldman, Mumma and the like.)

I'm surprised, though, that no one's mentioned Barber's piano concerto. Barber's a U.S. composer...

So I guess all I've got to offer is Feldman and Barber. Who else? Somebody out there must know.


----------



## Manuel

Giancarlo Menotti composed a piano concerto also. If we allow us to think of him as an american...


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

some guy said:


> I'm surprised, though, that no one's mentioned Barber's piano concerto. Barber's a U.S. composer...


The problem there is that his seldom-played piano concerto is overshadowed by his sometimes-played violin concerto.


----------



## Guest

But Newman only wanted recommendations. I don't think he would be too concerned about shadows. Indeed, overshadowing is implicitly his point--the few there are are so overshadowed, he had to ask about them.

And those are my recommendations. Barber's and Feldman's. Cage's Concerto for Prepared Piano and Orchestra could possibly stay on the list, that is, if harpsichord's get to play, so should prepared pianos. And maybe _Concert_ and _Fourteen,_ too.

Not sure Menotti is a "great" composer... . I didn't recommend Beach's for that reason.

But I did finally remember the one that was bugging me yesterday, Carter's.

If we remove the "great" restriction, then Roy Harris and Lukas Foss and Lou Harrison and Ned Rorem and Roger Sessions get to play, too, eh? Not to mention...

Anyway, Robert, if you're still monitoring this thread (!), just type "American piano concertos" at Google. That'll give you more than you ever wanted!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Kurkikohtaus said:


> Funny that you mention that, *E.E.*
> 
> Mio Sakamoto, who now lives in Prague, is the soloist.


Did it go well?

Which cadenza did she do? Was is Beethoven's or did she compose it herself?


----------



## ChamberNut

Current favorite Piano Concertos:

1) R. Schumann - Piano Concerto

2) Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3

3) Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4

4) Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1

5) Grieg - Piano Concerto

6) Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1

7) Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20

8) Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 _Emperor_

9) Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2

10) Beethoven - Choral Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## Habib

My favourites are (in no particular order)

Dvorak - Piano Concerto
Ravel - Piano Concerto in G
Bartok - Piano Concertos Nos.1-3, but No. 1 in particular
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
Weber - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Schumann - Piano Concerto
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2
Grieg - Piano Concerto


----------



## patrick_mozart

hi all! 

Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No.2
Mozart Piano Concerto 23 K448


----------



## confuoco

My top 12 list (in order):

1 Brahms No. 2 (Zimerman)
2 Brahms No. 1 (Fleisher)
3 Schumann (Bolet)
4 Bartok No. 3 (Kovacevich)
5 Prokofiev No. 3 (Argerich)
6 Prokofiev No. 1 (Gavrilov)
7 Tchaikovsky No. 1 (Richter)
8. Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini (Cliburn)
9 Ravel in G (Michelangeli)
10 Poulenc Concerto for 2 pianos (Poulenc, Fevrier)
11 Khachaturian (Filer)
12 Grieg (Cliburn)


----------



## chopsky

This is my first post here, so here we go:

Rachmaninov 2nd
Tchaikovsky 1st
Rachmaninov 3rd
Grieg
Beethoven 5th
Schumann
Rachmaninov Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini

I'm relatively new to classical music and still have a lot to listen to, but so far these are my favourites.


----------



## marval

Hi chopsky,

Welcome to the forum, good to have you here.


Margaret


----------



## mueske

Dvorak has a piano concerto? I didn't know that... :-s


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Having heard 18 different versions of Brahms' first concerto during the last week, I dare say it's currently ranking very high on my favorites list.


----------



## confuoco

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Having heard 18 different versions of Brahms' first concerto during the last week, I dare say it's currently ranking very high on my favorites list.


Please share your favourite recording(s), I am interested.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

confuoco said:


> Please share your favourite recording(s), I am interested.


I was very disappointed by the Schiff-Solti recording. I believe I really liked the 1976 Brendel-Böttcher live recording, but I want to listen to it again.
I recommend the Moravec live register also. And I confirm that, IMO, Gelber is second to none: his expression, the way he manages themes through chords, his fabulous use of dynamics and his _ffff_ finales are unsurpassable.


----------



## confuoco

Thanks, I also like Moravec interpretation very much, but I never heard anything about Brahms concertos with Gelber, can be pretty good. I was quite dissapointed by Gould/Bernstein live recording.


----------



## Air

*My Top 5:*

Prokofiev's 3rd (Argerich): My stimulant that never fails to do it for me. Yes, it has endured a lot of criticism on this forum. No, that doesn't mean i'm any less addicted to it.

Busoni (Ogdon/Hamelin): This immense, beautiful, and incredibly climactic work lasts almost 80 minutes and features a male chorus in the fifth (yes fifth!) movement. Could have been written by Mahler!!!!

Schumann (Richter/Lipatti): Best piano part by about a light-year (I'm playing this one!). Not to mention it demonstrates Schumann's orchestral genius as well. Took me a while to grow into.

Rachmaninoff's 3rd (Argerich/Horowitz): Another almost unbeatable piano part. However, I probably have to wait to play this one. I'll be content to watch Martha. 

Ravel in G (Michelangeli/Zimmerman/Argerich): This concerto has attracted and repelled me all my life, but right now it is one of my daily foods. Ravel is amazing with his power to paint. Probably the best second movement of any concerto.

I have very similar taste to Argerich, I have to admit...

*Some Glaring Omissions: the "popular" concertos neglected...*

Beethoven, Mozart, Hummel, Mendelssohn - I admire them all very, very much. It's just it's much more difficult for me to single them out like the ones i mentioned above. Sometimes a little too much pure bravura for my taste.

Chopin and Liszt: Chopin's orchestration is mediocre. This is supposed to be a piano concerto, not a symphony and then a solo piano work!! All I hear in Liszt is a bunch of fast chords.

Saint-Saens: His concertos are very underrated. I love the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th (probably my favorite) because of their wonderful structure, beauty, and creativity. However, there is sometimes a dryness to his works.

Tchaikovsky's 1st: I know I will get criticized for this, but all I hear is one very superficial melody in the beginning, and another one at the end. In between are chords, double octaves, and a whole bunch of meaningless virtuosity. The first movement has bad structure and the third movement is so, incredibly, repetitive.

Bartok and Shostakovich: Very, very beautiful concertos but not as beautiful as the ones above. That's all I can say.


----------



## Tapkaara

My favs:

Khachaturian
Ifukube (Symphony Concertante for Piano and Orchestra)
Hayasaka


----------



## Mirror Image

I'll limit it to just 5 concertos:

1. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major (I could have chosen the Concerto for the Left-Hand as well for it is an amazing piece too)
2. Busoni: Piano Concerto
3. Vaughan Williams: Concerto for 2 pianos
4. Ireland: Piano Concerto in E flat major
5. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Conor71

My Faves (In no particular order):

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto In G
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Sid James

I've recently become acquainted with *Lutoslawski*'s _Piano Concerto_ (1988). It's not very virtuostic, and is generally quite lyrical, but some parts are very tortured.

I don't mind most piano concertos, but I don't really like *Saint Saens*. I find his works too full of ornament and big thrills, and devoid of any real substance. At least *Liszt* broke the mould when he wrote his piano concertos - they are not only virtuostic, but are quite rhapsodic, being in single continuous movements. & *Ravel*'s _Piano Concerto in G_, although full of artifice, does contain that jaw-dropping slow movement. So lyrical and mellow. Having said that, the Saint Saens concertos, particularly _Nos. 2 & 4_, provide a good introduction to the genre. But I have just moved on in my tastes & preferences.

I think *Dvorak*'s _Piano Concerto_ is quite undeservedly underrated. Critics say that it is too symphonic & heavily influenced by Beethoven for it's own good, not very gratifying for the soloist & never completely gets off the ground. But the same could be said of Brahms' or, to a lesser degree, Tippet's piano concertos, which also provide worthwhile listening.


----------



## Air

Mirror Image said:


> 2. Busoni: Piano Concerto


Do you prefer the Ogdon or Hamelin recording?


----------



## Lisztfreak

Mirror Image said:


> 1. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major (I could have chosen the Concerto for the Left-Hand as well for it is an amazing piece too)


Both pieces here are superb, and the left-hand one especially. The orchestration is exemplary in that one.



> 3. Vaughan Williams: Concerto for 2 pianos


I have heard only the original, one-piano version. A smashing concerto! When the sinister Fuga cromatica starts I'm always grinning. And the waltz finale is so wozzeckian. Plus the totally unexpected quiet ending.

I'll submit a top-three list here...

1. Prokofiev's 1st 
2. Liszt's 2nd (this one's excellent, and it's much better than the No.1)
3. Beethoven's 4th

However, some come pretty close to those three: Schumann, Grieg, Ireland, Rachmaninov's 3rd and Prokofiev's 5th.


----------



## Cyclops

Ooh has to be Rachmaninov 3! First heard that when watching the movie Shine and had to get it in full!


----------



## wolf

Away with being 'fair' and 'not too boring', and pretending to like Sibelius just because he seems to be the most popular of them all in here. These ARE the greatest, if you should 'drug' a visiting - musical that is - martian with piano concertos, naming only the most wonderful...

1. Mozart 27th K595
2. Mozart 24th K491
3. Mozart 25th K503
4. Mozart 20th K466
5. Mozart 23rd K488
6. Mozart 19th K459
7. Mozart 21th K467
8. Beethoven 4th Op 58
9. Mozart 22nd K482
10. Mozart 17th K453
11. Mozart 9th K271
12. Beethoven 5th Op 73
13. Mozart 12th K414
14. Mozart 18th K456
15. Brahms 2nd Op 83
16. Mozart 14th K449
17. Schumann
18. Mozart 15th K450
19. Brahms 1st Op 15
20. Grieg
20. Beethovens 3rd
20. Chopins 2nd
20. SchönbSaintSRachmHalloShutUp...

What? Mozarts 26th K537? No I am ashamed of him, what was he thinking of? It's better than Beethoven's 1st and 2nd so of course it's worldclass, but it's not Amadeus-class...


----------



## Mirror Image

wolf said:


> Away with being 'fair' and 'not too boring', and pretending to like Sibelius just because he seems to be the most popular of them all in here. These ARE the greatest, if you should 'drug' a visiting - musical that is - martian with piano concertos, naming only the most wonderful...


I like how you live in your own fantasy world, Wolf. Do you actually talk to people out in the real world like this?

I find your attitude to be very troll-like and not good for this forum.


----------



## Tapkaara

wolf said:


> Away with being 'fair' and 'not too boring', and pretending to like Sibelius just because he seems to be the most popular of them all in here. These ARE the greatest, if you should 'drug' a visiting - musical that is - martian with piano concertos, naming only the most wonderful...
> ...


Not sure what a discussion of Sibelius has to do with piano concerti as he did not write one.

Having said that, my love of Sibelius is not pretend. It is very real. And he is not all that popular in this forum, at least as far as I can tell.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Not sure what a discussion of Sibelius has to do with piano concerti as he did not write one.
> 
> Having said that, my love of Sibelius is not pretend. It is very real. And he is not all that popular in this forum, at least as far as I can tell.


I think Wolf needs to read the guidelines of this forum again.


----------



## bdelykleon

Top 5 of the famous, in any order:
Mozartn no. 9 "Jeunehomme"
Beethoven no. 3
Brahms no. 2
Prokofiev no. 3
Bartók no. 1

Top 5 of some neglected, some not strict lassical concertos:
Villa Lobos: Momoprecoce
Boccherini: Concerto in Eb, I don't know why, this concert excites me
Ligeti's (there's only one)
Janácek: Concertino
De Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España


----------



## confuoco

bdelykleon said:


> De Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España


This one I love so much...could be performed more frequently


----------



## wolf

Tapkaara said:


> Not sure what a discussion of Sibelius has to do with piano concerti as he did not write one.
> 
> Having said that, my love of Sibelius is not pretend. It is very real. And he is not all that popular in this forum, at least as far as I can tell.


I know that. I have known it for at least 28 or 29 years. What I meant was that I mentioned him in my first 'Introduction post' as being one of my favorites - as I recall it - and it was only because I tried to lessen the 'snob impact'. But now that I couldn't care less if i get banned or not, or what anyone will think of me, or anything, I meant that I write this list in a very boring manner - I COULD come up with at least 5 or 6 names more instead of MZT, MZT,MZT etc. But instead I'll make it a 'Mozart show'.

As for your love of Sibelius I have never doubted it. I have NEVER believed that you were listening to music with an eye to some textbook, or were influenced by anything other than love of the music itself.


----------



## LvB

I could have sworn I posted in this thread, but I couldn't find my list, so maybe I didn't (but if I did, well, by now my list might have changed  ).

1) Rubinstein, #4 in d, Op. 70
2) Rubinstein, #2 in F, Op. 35
3) Brahms, #1 in d, Op. 15
4) Beethoven, #4 in G, Op. 58
5) Busoni, Op. 39
6) Scharwenka, #3 in c#, Op. 80
7) Mozart, #20 in d, K. 466
8) Prokofiev, #2 in g, Op. 16
9) Hummel, b, Op. 89
10) Reinecke, #1 in f#, Op. 72

and, as a sort of encore, one which wasn't written for piano at all:

11) Bach, Klavier concerto #1 in d, BWV 1052


----------



## jhar26

1. Mozart 20 (or 9, 17, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25 or 27 - there are so many great Mozart piano concerti that he deserves a top 5, or rather a top 10 of his own)

2. Schumann

3. Prokofiev 3

4. Beethoven 5 (or 4)

5. Rachmaninov 2 (or 3)


----------



## wolf

jhar26 said:


> 1. Mozart 20 (or 9, 17, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25 or 27 - there are so many great Mozart piano concerti that he deserves a top 5, or rather a top 10 of his own)
> 
> 2. Schumann
> 
> 3. Prokofiev 3
> 
> 4. Beethoven 5 (or 4)
> 
> 5. Rachmaninov 2 (or 3)


Yep. that's the truth about Mozart. His double concerto K365 isn't really in the superclass, but God, is the 2nd mvt beautiful...

As for Rachm 2nd, I have finally succeeded to get rid of the picture of Monroe/Ewell fooling around, when listening to it, lol.


----------



## jhar26

wolf said:


> As for Rachm 2nd, I have finally succeeded to get rid of the picture of Monroe/Ewell fooling around, when listening to it, lol.


Marilyn: "Is that what they call classical music? I can tell because there is no vocal!"


----------



## wolf

jhar26 said:


> Marilyn: "Is that what they call classical music? I can tell because there is no vocal!"


Please dont remind me...


----------



## JAKE WYB

BARTOK 1 & 2 - so entertainig and interesting yet they are so expertly proportioned and satisfying in form unlike the prokofiev - 1 takes a good many listens to get fully into but is worth it - gives off greater rewards i the long run wheras the more popular 3rd peters out after a few listens dspite being immedietaly wonderful

2 is my favourite piano concerto - wonderfully bristling good fun - the rythmic but not harsh outer movements are always exciting, but the pin pricky toccata in te second movement is one of the most expertly coloured but entertaining concerto writing imaginable


----------



## bdelykleon

JAKE WYB said:


> BARTOK 1 & 2 - so entertainig and interesting yet they are so expertly proportioned and satisfying in form unlike the prokofiev - 1 takes a good many listens to get fully into but is worth it - gives off greater rewards i the long run wheras the more popular 3rd peters out after a few listens dspite being immedietaly wonderful
> 
> 2 is my favourite piano concerto - wonderfully bristling good fun - the rythmic but not harsh outer movements are always exciting, but the pin pricky toccata in te second movement is one of the most expertly coloured but entertaining concerto writing imaginable


I don't know any other composer from the 20th who so successful treated the classical forms. Perhaps Berg, but Berg's output is too small. But Bartók works are indeed great. I really agree with bartók being more coese and more satisfying in the long run than PRokofiev. I am amazed how bartók could find new sounds in the piano and the orchestra, the second movement of the first concerto stands apart any otehr movement in the orchestral genre, superb. The thrid, unfortunately, is much worse, too romantic, sometimes it doesn't sound like Bartók, a pity.


----------



## Cyclops

Having just watched a documentary on him on Sky Arts2(in Search of Beethoven) I'd have to include his third. Just superb.


----------



## TresPicos

My top 5 at the moment:

- Ravel (left)
- Englund (this one)
- Bartok (any)
- Mozart 23
- De Falla (Noches...)


----------



## JAKE WYB

I think the great thing about bartok is that though he used a classical form and unity in his first two concerti they certainly dont bore i that neo classical way i find with Prokofiev symphony 1 or stravinsky, they use the mechanics of classicism for brilliant shape and movement with modernist aesthetics amd his passionate love for folk for a unique and unsurpassed well crafted works - concerti 1 & 2 that is.
when he adopted a classical poise and surface character in te 3rd he lost something very great - he was deleibereately writing it to be accesssible and more popular and with that he was successful but it fades unlike 1 and 2 which brighten and convert.


----------



## Sid James

Dvorak
Lutoslawski
Bartok 1
Prokofiev 1
Liszt 1
Tchaikovsky 1
Brahms 1
Grieg
Rachmaninov 2
Tippett
Ravel G Major
Schumann

I also like Copland, Haydn (can't remember which one! D major I think...) , Beethoven (4), Mozart (21), Janacek (Concertino).


----------



## Bobotox

Ok. I have heard A LOT of concertos for piano recently. Here are the best ones that I heard in order:

1. Rubinstein Piano concerto No. 4 Op. 70. _What a concerto. The BEST there is._
2. Stenhammar Piano Concerto No. 1 Op. 1. _His first work turns out to be one of best he wrote and one of the supreme piano concertos. _
3. Rubinstein Piano Concerto No . 5 Op. 94_. What a beautiful piece._
4. Raff Piano Concerto. _The second movement is Wow. _
5. Scharwenka Piano Concerto No. 2. _Full of memorable melodies._
6 Rubinstein Piano Concerto No. 1. _Another incredible piece._
7. Hummel Piano Concerto No. 3. 
8. Martucci Piano Concerto No. 1
9. Schumann Piano Concerto
10 . Busoni Piano Concerto.
11. Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2

There are so many more that I could list, but it might take a while.


----------



## Mirror Image

I've heard a TON of piano concertos, but I would say my favorites are the following (in no particular order):

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major & Piano Concerto for the Left-hand
Brahms: Piano Concertos 1 & 2
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5
Barber: Piano Concerto
Vaughan Williams: Concerto for Two Pianos
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
Britten: Piano Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Concerto (VERY underrated)
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Liszt: Piano Concertos 1 & 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
Prokofiev: All of them
Shostakovich: Concerto for Piano, Trumpet, and String Orchestra "Piano Concerto No. 1"
Busoni: Piano Concerto
De Falla: Night in the Gardens of Spain


----------



## Sid James

Can I add Australian composer *Peter Sculthorpe*'s _Piano Concerto_ (1980's)? Written after he was involved in a near-fatal car crash, it is suitably dark, and bears influence of Balinese gamelan harmonies, much like some of Debussy's piano music, but (of course) different. There are some lovely passages where the piano is accompanied by the cello. It's quite a haunting piece.

I'd also agree with Bdelykleon that *Villa-Lobos*' _Momoprecoce_ is a great work for piano & orchestra (a fantasia, actually) as is his _Bachianas Brasilieras No. 3_ for piano & orchestra. I've just been enjoying listening to Christina Ortiz play these today. Colourfully scored & very exotic pieces they are too...


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven No. 5
Beethoven No. 4
Beethoven No. 3
Chopin No. 1
Brahms No. 1
Brahms No. 2
Rachmaninoff No. 2
Rachmaninoff No. 3
Schumann
Grieg
Tchaikovsky No. 2
Mozart No. 24
Prokofiev No. 1
Ravel in G
Liszt No. 2
Max Reger
Dvorak
Mendelssohn No. 2
Mendelssohn No. 1



> 3. Rubinstein Piano Concerto No . 5 Op. 94. What a beautiful piece.


I listened to No. 5 recently and I think that it's angular crap. I must listen to his others concertos which you mentioned, parhaps they will make me change my mind about Rubinstein.


----------



## Bobotox

Ok, your entitled to your opinion. His fourth concerto is one of the great romantic piano concertos, PERIOD. I'ts on youtube, check it out. I'd recommend the Hoffman version. I do not know why Rubinstein is not played as often as the other Russian composers. He is on par with Tchaikovsky, if not better. He is one of my favorites right now.


----------



## Cortision

Here are my favourites; depressingly mainstream and conservative I know, as well as perhaps a bit sappy.

Mozart No 20
Beethoven No 3
Beethoven No 4
Beethoven No 5
Schumann's in A minor
Grieg No 1
Tchailovsky No 1
Littolf No 2
Rachmaninoff No 2
Rachmaninoff No 3


----------



## Cortision

I forgot to mention Gershwin's Piano Concerto in F


----------



## JAKE WYB

bartok -* 1 & 2*
Rachmaninov - *4*
Liszt - *Totentanz*
Dvorak - vastly underestimated - equal of violin concerto 
Prokofiev -* 2*


----------



## Barger

Beethoven -#5 "Emperor"
de Falla -Nights in the gardens of Spain 
Hanson -#1 Op.36
Khachaturian -in D flat major
Moszkowski -in E major
Prokofiev -#2 in G minor
Rachmaninoff -#3 in D minor
Ravel -G major
Respighi -in Mixolydian Mode
Rimksy-Korsakov -in C sharp minor
Schumann -in A major
Tchaikovsky -#1 in B flat minor


----------



## Yeehyun

*Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto*

My favorite piano concertos are definitely of Rachmaninoff. 
I like all four of them, but I must say my favorite one has to be No. 2
And I recently played the No. 2 1st movement at my school
with my piano professor on the 2nd piano playing the orchestral part.

Come see my performance video on http://www.youtube.com/user/shia0123
any comments would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Lukecash12

Definitely Mendelssohn's concertos, Alkan's concertos, and Mozart's. Within that composition format I'd say those really are tops. At least, I get a lot out of them.


----------



## Guest

Rachmaninov Concerto No. 2
Beethoven Concerto No. 5
Beethoven Concerto No. 4
Tchaikovsky Concerto No. 1
Beethoven Triple Concerto (piano is one of the soloists)
Grieg Concerto in A
Schumann Concerto in A
Brahms Concerto No. 2
Brahms Concerto No. 1
Liszt Concerto No. 1
Liszt Concerto No. 2


----------



## Bobotox

All right, here it goes. 

Rubinstein No. 1 , 2, 3, 4, 5 - This Russian bear wrote the best concertos I have heard. God bless him.
Martucci No. 1, 2 - Ultra romantic works from an Italian who didn't write an opera, hmm.
Stenhammar 1
Saint Saens No. 1 & 2
Raff Piano Concerto
Pfitzner Piano Concerto
Glazunov 1 & 2
Ries Op. 151 & 123
Medtner 2 & 3
Pizzeti - Canti della stagione alta
Hummel 2 & 3 

I can go on and on.


----------



## Sid James

I've recently become acquainted with:

*Ginastera* - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 (the best atonal concertos I have heard, mixing a keen sense of texture with Argentinian rhythms).

*Guarneri *- Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3 (He wrote 6, the last ones being atonal. I especially like No. 1 which combines the Brazilian colour of Villa-Lobos with a more classical structure. Some indigenous Brazilian percussion instruments are thrown in for added dash).

*Surinach* - Piano Concerto (Surely one of the most significant Spanish concertante works apart from de Falla's _Nights in the Gardens of Spain_. Very modernistic, a combination of Bach's seriousness & counterpoint with the rhythms of flamenco).


----------



## regressivetransphobe

A glaring omission from this thread I need to correct: Scriabin's. Overblown Romanticism squared, but the orchestral and piano writing alike are achingly sublime. Every second of it is perfect.

Wow, this is an old thread. Anyway, if you haven't, go listen to Scriabin's concerto. Or do it again.


----------



## kv466

Not in any particular order:


Tchaikovsky no. 1 - Earl Wild
Liszt no. 1 - Artur Rubinstein
Bach concerti - Glenn Gould (no. 6 Vladimir Feltsman)
Chopin Concerti - Earl wild
Mozart no. 9 - Brendelfly
Mozart no. 20 - Evgeny Kissin
Mozart no. 21 - Ivan Moravec
The Beethoven Concerti - Glenn Gould
Rhapsody in Blue - Earl Wild/Leonard Bernstein
Shumann - Artur Rubinstein/Claudio Arrau
Grieg - Earl Wild/Claudio Arrau
Saint Saens - Earl Wild
Hummel - Stephen Hough
Rachmaninov 1-4 and the Rhapsody - Earl Wild
Brahms - (love em...still don't have a fav)
Mendelssohn 1 and 2 - Murray Perahia but still looking

(off the top of my head...will add more if I can think of)


----------



## Guest

Right now, in no particular order:

Mozart 17, 20, 21, 24
Mendelssohn 
Rachmaninoff 
Mozart 20
Beethoven 4
Moszkowski
Scriabin 
Flotow 2
Mozart 20
Schumann
Grieg
Ravel 
Pfitzner
Mozart 20
Shostakovich 
Balakirev 2
Mozart 20
Saint-saens
Litolff 5
Liszt 1
Mozart 20


----------



## itywltmt

PurpleConcerto said:


> Right now, in no particular order:
> 
> Mozart 17, 20, 21, 24
> Mendelssohn
> Rachmaninoff
> Mozart 20
> Beethoven 4
> Moszkowski
> Scriabin
> Flotow 2
> Mozart 20
> Schumann
> Grieg
> Ravel
> Pfitzner
> Mozart 20
> Shostakovich
> Balakirev 2
> Mozart 20
> Saint-saens
> Litolff 5
> Liszt 1
> Mozart 20


Any reason why Mozart #20 gets mentioned twice? Is is because it's twice as good?

BTW - Moszkowski's PC is a nice choice on that list. Same goes for Scriabin.


----------



## Guest

Actually, Mozart 20 is mentioned 6 times...


----------



## itywltmt

PurpleConcerto said:


> Actually, Mozart 20 is mentioned 6 times...


You are right!

I could pull out my CNIB card (they consider me legally blind, you know...) but even somebody with poor eyesight like me should have caught that.


----------



## jalex

Not a PC fan really, but:

Mozart: 20-27 excepting 26. Mozart pretty much created and mastered this genre with number 20.
Beethoven: 4 and 5. Ofc.
Prokofiev: 1-3 (haven't heard the others), nice footnotes to Mozart and Beethoven.

I don't really like Romantic PCs in general but Schumann's and Grieg's, and Brahms', are much more tolerable than the others. I am particularly antipathetic toward Rachmanioff's 2nd and 3rd, surely the most overrated pieces of music of all time.


----------



## TresPicos

Recent favorites:

Reinecke 3
Saint-Saëns 5
Poulenc (double)
Alwyn 1 & 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann Piano Concerto
Schumann Konzertstück Op. 92
Beethoven 4
Beethoven 5
Beethoven 3
Grieg
Tschaikowsky 2
Tschaikowsky 1
Schumann Konzertstück Op. 134


----------



## kv466

PurpleConcerto said:


> Actually, Mozart 20 is mentioned 6 times...


Well, you know.....:angel:


----------



## starthrower

Bartok 1-3 
Prokofiev-2,3
Shostakovich no.1


----------



## UberB

These are the only 3 that I currently listen to:

Mozart 20 (Ashkenazy)
Brahms 2 (Gilels/Jochum)
Rachmaninoff 2 (Richter)

Other good ones that I used to listen to but don't always now:
Mozart 21, 23 (Ashkenazy)
Beethoven 5 (Don't really have a favorite interpreter for this one. The work sounds great no matter who's playing it!)

Ones I will listen to in the future:
Grieg
Schumann
Beethoven 4


----------



## jalex

UberB said:


> Ones I will listen to in the future:
> Grieg
> Schumann
> Beethoven 4
> *Prokofiev 1 2 3 4 5*


I think you missed one


----------



## Donboy

Nope...I've checked again. No-one has mentioned Bruch's concerto for 2 pianos. So I will - try to hear Philharmonia/Marriner version with Pekinel sisters - sublime.


----------



## Eviticus

jalex said:


> Mozart: 20-27 excepting 26. Mozart pretty much created and mastered this genre with number 20.


I'd say he mastered the genre far earlier than 20. He'd already created new boundaries by his 9th and was the supreme master by the 18th. By the time he wrote 20-25 he was God.

I felt like his last 2 couldn't quite meet the heights of those prior just like his last 3 prussian string quartets were weaker than those prior.


----------



## moody

Hexameron said:


> Says Piers Lane, Jack Gibbons, Leslie Howard, Konstantin Scherbakov, Alexander Paley, and Marc-Andre Hamelin. These are just a few pianists who champion the obscure piano composers today. Additionally, many CD notes-writers like Jeremy Nicholas and Richard Davis, as well as reviewers at Gramophone, The Guardian, and Classic CD have voiced their opinions that such rarities from Alkan, Henselt, and Anton Rubinstein all deserve their chance back in the concert repertoire.
> 
> Now this I wholly disagree with. At least in the piano realm, pianists today are figuring out that a good deal of worthy piano compositions have not only been neglected, but they actually rival their famous counterparts in "artistic merit." Liszt's HR 2 and Chopin's 'Heroic' polonaise were the famous war-horses, and set a pattern for what pianists should tackle. The "present canon" would be quite boring, I think, if no one else decided to unearth other great works. When Benno Moiseiwitsch unleashed the furor of Liszt's transcription of the Tannhauser overture and Marc-Andre Hamelin (and Ronald Smith before him) revealed Alkan to the world, I could no longer trust that I was hearing the best of the best from Serkin, Arrau, Horowitz, Cziffra, Ashkenazy, Gilels, etc. Busoni thought Alkan one of the greatest piano composers alongside Beethoven and Schumann. Schumann called Henselt the "Chopin of the North." And then pop pianists like Horowitz and Arthur Rubinstein never recorded them. Who do we assume has the right judgment: Busoni and Schumann or Horowitz and Rubinstein?


 I am somewhat surprised re: your comments about Ronald Smith, not really up to it in my opinion, but in any case it was Raymond Lewenthal who put most of the effort behind Alkan and many of the composers mentioned here.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Favourite piano concertos, Schoenberg, Beethoven 4, Mozart 27, Shostakovich piano and trumpet thingo, John Adams Century Rolls, Carl Vine 1, C. Schumann and Carter. Have not heard Ligeti yet.


----------



## Itullian

Schumann,Brahms both, Beethoven 4,5

Busoni


----------



## NightHawk

Some that I like - 

Mozart - No. 9 in Eb major, K.271 'Jeunnehomme'
Mozart - No. 20 in d minor, K. 466
Mozart - No. 23 in A major, K. 488
Mozart - No. 24 in c minor, K. 491
Beethoven - No. 3 in c minor, Op. 37
Beethoven - No. 4 in G major, Op. 58
Beethoven - No. 5 in Eb major, Op. 73
Chopin - No. 2 in e minor, Op. 11
Liszt - No. 1 in Eb major, S.124
Brahms - No. 2 in Bb major, Op. 83
Tchaikovsky - No. 1 in Bb minor, Op. 23 
Rachmaninoff - No. 2 in c minor, Op. 18
Prokofiev - No. 2 in g minor, Op. 18
Prokofiev - No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
Schnittke - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra 1960
Carter - Piano Concerto 1964
There are others, I'm sure...


----------



## LordBlackudder

I really like this one at the moment.


----------



## violadude

Eviticus said:


> I'd say he mastered the genre far earlier than 20. He'd already created new boundaries by his 9th and was the supreme master by the 18th. By the time he wrote 20-25 he was God.
> 
> I felt like his last 2 couldn't quite meet the heights of those prior just like his last 3 prussian string quartets were weaker than those prior.


Really?? His last one is one of my favorite Mozart pieces.


----------



## Morgante

Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovskij, Brahms and Chopin.


----------



## Ondine

Immediately have come to mind because are the most meaningful ones:

Each one of Mozart's piano concertos having an special appreciation and esteem to the KV 503. 

It is a monumental work of perfection, beauty, loftiness, intensity, fire and grandeur which reveals much of what Mozart will have developed if he doesn't dies so early.

Beethoven's Emperor which is one of the works I really enjoy fully any time it is played.

Can be taken on account Beethoven's Triple Concerto?

Tchaikovsky No. 1. Even though it is a big representative of Romanticism it has many 'modern' elements of avant grade music for his time.

Both of Chopin and Lizt

Rachmaninov's four piano concerts.

Penderecki's Resurrection which is another that has a special place in my list.

Schnittke's three piano concertos.


----------



## DarkAngel

Some really great cheap piano concerto boxsets recently released to get up to date fast for newer collectors......


----------



## pjang23

Brahms 2, Brahms 1, Mozart 23, Mozart 27, Ravel in G


----------



## Wicked_one

I'll add Anton Rubinstein's 4th concerto and both of Arthur de Greef. Amazing works, indeed.


----------



## drpraetorus

Is it heresy to admit i don't like most piano concertos and especially the war horses? I will run screaming from the room if the Grieg is played. The Beethoven concertos leave me unmoved. Chopins stinks. Much as I love Mozart, I do not like the piano concertos. Please, no more Tchaikovsy #1. Having said that, there are a few piano/orchestra works I actually do like. In the actual concerto vein, I would say both the Rachman. #2 and the Prokofiev #3, that ones a real knuckle buster. Shostakovitch piano concertos are alright, but not really up there. 

Non concerto works I like would be Gottschalk Grand Tarentella, Liszt Tottentanz, Rachman. Paganini variations, Shostakovitch sym. #1.


----------



## drpraetorus

I had the priviledge of hearing Abravanel conducting the Utah Symphony in my misspent youth. I even attended a couple rehearsals. Fascinating. I also had a class from Reid Nibley, the pianist on this performance. He was great teacher. I was a lowsey student.


----------



## DeepR

Mozart 27
Beethoven 5
Grieg
Rachmaninoff 2 & Paganini Rhapsody
Scriabin


----------



## poconoron

Top 10 Favorites:

Mozart: 25,20,21,22,23,24,27,17
Beethoven: 4,5


----------



## techniquest

I've always liked Henze's 2nd Piano Concerto. This is the second movement:


----------



## techniquest

One of my other faves is the Khachaturian...


----------



## Turangalîla

Beethoven #4
Mozart #20
Ravel G major
Ravel Left Hand
Schumann
Prokofiev #3


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheers to this enduring thread. I wonder what happened to some of its early contributors, like Topaz?

I'll name 20 "Modern", with recs, in no particular order but alphabetically. I found it difficult to limit it to 20, and in four cases, difficult to separate "concerti siblings". Great recordings can't help but influence, too.

Bartok 1 - 3 - Anda/Fricsay (DG)
Khachaturian - Berezovsky/Liss (Warner)
Lutoslawski - Zimerman/Lutoslawski (DG)
Poulenc "Two Pianos" - Sage/Braley/Deneve (RCA)
Prokofiev 3 - Argerich/Abbado (DG)
Prokofiev 5 - Richter/Rowicki (DG)
Rachmaninov 1 - Janis/Kondrashin (Mercury)
Rachmaninov 2 - Ashkenazy/Previn (Decca)
Rachmaninov 3 - Argerich/Chailly (Philips)
Rachmaninov 4 - Michelangeli/Gracis (EMI)
Ravel "Left" - de Larrocha/Foster (Decca)
Ravel "G" - Michelangeli/Gracis (EMI)
Rawsthorne 1 & 2 - Tozer/Bamert (Chandos)
Schnittke 2 & 3 - Postnikova/Rozhdestvensky (Apex)
Shostakovich 1 & 2 - List/Jochum (Millennium Classics)


----------



## etkearne

My favorite piano concerto is "Piano Concerto No. 1 (Bartok)". It has been my favorite classical piece for over ten years now! It is literally the piece of music that got me INTO classical music, as I had no idea music like that even existed at the time (that is, the dissonance, bitonality, wildness), especially considering I thought of classical music as very reserved (like a typical teenager from the USA would think of classical music as!) and not boundary-pushing. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## neoshredder

Hummel's A Minor and B Minor Concertos are quite good.


----------



## bigshot

The most amazing piano concerto album I ever heard was Geza Anda's Mozart 17 & 21 (Elvira Madigan). Running a close second is the electrifying live Tchaikovsky piano concerto with Toscanini and Horowitz. After that, it's Rachmaninov with Stoki/PO. I've never heard any other performances like these.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like Ravel's Piano Concerto in G.


----------



## DeepR

The Scriabin is underrated (as usual) and the second movement is the greatest of all slow movements of all piano concertos ever made.


----------



## Art Rock

I just listened to the Grieg for the first time in 15 years or so - and completely fell in love with once more.


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> The Scriabin is underrated (as usual) and the second movement is the greatest of all slow movements of all piano concertos ever made.


My favorite recording (so far) is the one with Ashkenazy conducting, not playing.


----------



## stevenski

Nice to see Moszkowski,Medtner,Scharwenka Raff,Stenhammar(no1),Litolff,and, especially Rubinstein,getting a few mentions on here

i would also add, as writing substantial piano concerti:
Paderewski(slow movement to die for)
Huber Numbers 1 and 3(on Utube)
Bronsart von Schellendorff
Goetz
D'Albert 1 and 2; 2 is deeper; both are cyclic
Hiller 2 and 3(the finale of the latter is heavenly)
Steve


----------



## BeatOven

Beethoven No. 5
Mozart No. 21
Beethoven No. 4
Brahms No. 2
Beethoven No. 3
Tchaikovsky No. 1
Mozart No. 9
Mozart No. 20
Schumann


----------



## nikitema

The best piano concerto in my opinion is Prokofiev the second concerto.
But I really like also Rachmaninov, Bach, Chopin piano concertos.


----------



## Sonata

Brahms 2nd, Beethoven, 4th, and Schumann's are out of this world wonderful. 

Other favorites: Chopin's 1st, Mendelssohn's, Grieg, Mozart's 20th and 21st, Dvorak (not a popular one but I personally really like it). Bach's keyboard concertos played on piano are quite great too.

I wish Schubert had written a piano concerto or two, I believe I would have loved them. I hope to add to the list as piano concertos are my favorite style of classical music.


----------



## buafafa

I don't attach much importance to the exact ranks.


----------



## Lisztian

Rach 2, 3. Liszt 2. Beethoven 4.


----------



## Tero

Larsson, piano concertino. Janacek concertino. Honegger concertino.


----------



## Ravndal

1. Ravel in G


----------



## Norse

These days probably Bartok's 2nd.


----------



## Hesoos

1 Rahmaninov piano concerto 2 (second movement the best)
2 Beethoven piano concerto 4 and 5
3 Mozart piano concerto 20, 21 and 27
4 Tchaikovsky piano concerto
5 Grieg piano concerto


----------



## ahammel

I've got a soft spot for Shostakovich's second PC. It's nice to think that he was cheerful at least once.


----------



## DeepR

Scriabin PC third movement is WONDERFUL as well, especially the last minutes are very uplifting.


----------



## Janspe

The Rachmaninoff concertos will always hold a special place in my heart. Not just the 2nd and 3rd, but also the infuriatingly seldom performed 1st and 4th concertos. Plus the Paganini Rhapsody of course!

In general, I tend to like most of the piano concertos in the standard repertoire. The concertos by Beethoven, Brahms, Shostakovich and Prokofiev are some of my all-time favorites. It's a huge pity that Shosty didn't write more concertos for piano...


----------



## Schubussy

Ravel's concerto in G
Saint-Seans 2nd & 5th
Rachmaninoff's 2nd & 3rd
Mozart's 20th
Shostakovich's 1st
Brahms' 2nd
Scriabin's concerto

No particular order.


----------



## Op.123

1. Schumann: piano concerto in A minor, op. 54 (Richter / Matacic)
2. Dvorak: piano concerto in G minor, op. 33 (Richter / Kleiber)
3. Grieg: piano concerto in A minor, op. 16 (Richter / Matacic)
4. Brahms: piano concerto no. 1, in D minor, op. 15 (Arrau / Giullini)
5. Schumann: introduction and allegro appassionato for piano and orchestra, in G major, op. 92 (Richter / Wislocki)
6. Chopin: piano concerto no. 1, in E minor, op. 11 (Zimerman / Polish festival orchestra)
7. Beethoven: piano concerto no. 3, in C minor, op. 37 (Richter / Muti)
8. Beethoven: piano concerto no. 5, in E-flat major, op. 73 (Arrau / Galliera)
9. Brahms: piano concerto no. 2, in B-flat major, op. 83 (Richter / Maazel)
10. Tchaikovsky: piano concerto no. 1, in B-flat minor, op. 23 (Richter / Karajan)
11. Mozart: piano concerto no. 20, in D minor, kv. 466 (Richter / Wislocki)
12. Beethoven: piano concerto no. 4, in G major, op. 58 (Arrau / Galliera)
13. Rachmaninoff: piano concerto no. 2, in C minor, op. 18 (Richter / Wislocki)
14. Chopin: piano concerto no. 2, in F minor, op. 22 (Zimerman / Polish festival orchestra)
15. Prokofiev: piano concerto no. 5, in G major, op. 55 (Richter / Maazel)
16. Beethoven: piano concerto no. 2, in B-flat major, op. 19 (Arrau / Galliera)
17. Bartok: piano concerto no. 2, in G major, sz. 95 (Richter / Maazel)
18. Beethoven: piano concerto no. 1, in C major, op. 15 (Arrau / Galliera)
19. Weber: konzertsück in F minor, op. 79 (Arrau / Galliera)
20. Mozart: piano concerto no. 22, in E-flat major, kv. 482 (Richter / Muti)


----------



## Ravndal

These days it's Prokofiev No 3 and Moszkowsky in E major


----------



## Guest

I don't have one at all, but by chance I heard on the radio today (France Musique) the first 2 movements of Brahms 1st and thought : Wow, that Million ShadesofGrey chap is taking the wrong drugs. Well, not entirely. OK, maybe the radio is not the best medium (I rarely listen to it in any serious way), but it seems at times to be your 'full-blown-heart-on-sleeve-D minor-weeping-willow-gushy-romantic' thing and at others a seriously muddied and patch-work 'where shall I go now' kind of work. But overall I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Top 20 piano concerti is quite easy for me (in no particular order):

1. & 2. Ravel's
3. - 8. all of Milhaud's
9. & 10. Bartok's 2nd and 3rd
11. Prokofiev 2nd
12. & 13. Shostakovich's
14. Villa-Lobos' _Choros No. 11_
15. Szymanowski's _Sinfonia Concertante_
16. Martinu 5th
17. Poulenc _Concerto for Two Pianos_
18. - 20. Saint-Saens' 2nd, 3rd, and 5th


----------



## Skilmarilion

I've posted such lists before. Just wanted to mention Tchaikovsky's 2nd, which is an incredibly underappreciated (relatively unknown) concerto, imo. Full of beautiful melody - of course - with some stunning piano writing within its cadenzas. The slow movement for piano trio is also amazing in its emotion and atmosphere.


----------



## Janspe

Skilmarilion said:


> Just wanted to mention Tchaikovsky's 2nd, which is an incredibly underappreciated (relatively unknown) concerto, imo.


Amen to that. While I definitely _adore_ the B-flat major concerto - one of my favourites! - I find it very annoying that the wonderful second concerto is so seldom played! It's a great piece of music that deserves to be heard more often.


----------



## handlebar

Way too many to list. All the Rachmaninov, the Scriabin, the Beethoven set, Mozarts,Schumann,etc. Ok...I love 99% of them!!!!


----------



## jim prideaux

Walton-sinfonia concertante anyone?
chopin 1
schostakovich 2
brahms 2
ravel-left hand

this is my first 'post' (new member)but I would like to make an observation and at the same time ask a question-is it possible that many more obvious and arguably popular works are almost destroyed by over familiarity and associations-what would rachmaninov 2nd for example sound like without all the prior imagery/'baggage' that it appears to unfortunately carry?


----------



## moody

jim prideaux said:


> Walton-sinfonia concertante anyone?
> chopin 1
> schostakovich 2
> brahms 2
> ravel-left hand
> 
> this is my first 'post' (new member)but I would like to make an observation and at the same time ask a question-is it possible that many more obvious and arguably popular works are almost destroyed by over familiarity and associations-what would rachmaninov 2nd for example sound like without all the prior imagery/'baggage' that it appears to unfortunately carry?


Well,you should probably blame the dreaded Classic FM for that. They play Rach 2 roughly 55 times a day in the UK.


----------



## DavidA

moody said:


> Well,you should probably blame the dreaded Classic FM for that. They play Rach 2 roughly 55 times a day in the UK.


Oh come on! I only counted 54 the other day!


----------



## Pianoxtreme

In no particular order...

1. Chopin no. 2 in f minor: I know this one isn't as popular as the e minor, but for some reason, it speaks to me much more. 
2. Rachmaninoff no. 2 in c minor: 
3. Mozart no. 22
4. Mozart no. 27
5. Mozart no. 9
6. Bach harpsichord concerto in d minor: Technically, this isn't a piano concerto, but still, it's pretty epic.
7. Beethoven no. 5
8. Tchaikovsky no. 1: This one gets played to death all the time, but it's still beautiful.
9. Liszt Totentanz
10. Debussy fantasy for piano and orchestra
11. Schumann concerto in a minor
12. Saint-Saens no. 5
13. Saint-Saens no. 2
14. Chopin no. 1 in e minor
15. Gershwin rhapsody in blue: it technically qualifies as a piano concerto. Definitely one of my favs.


----------



## moody

DavidA said:


> Oh come on! I only counted 54 the other day!


I know but that's because they played a Rodrigo concerto 60 times.


----------



## Novelette

moody said:


> I know but that's because they played a Rodrigo concerto 60 times.


The classical music radio station was changed into a talk radio station a few years ago--a group of silly locals going on and on about trivial local matters with such a manner of delivery as to make you think that a clogged city-street drain was earth-shatteringly important!

But perhaps the change was salutary, since the preceding classical music station seemed to get a disturbing thrill out of playing Ravel's Bolero incessantly. It would have been less vexing had they played Satie's complete "Vexations".

I sympathize with your frustration, Moody. A global phenomenon, it seems--or [northern] hemispherical? Wait, I seem to remember one of our Australian members complaining about similar things. Cripes!


----------



## ahammel

Novelette said:


> But perhaps the change was salutary, since the preceding classical music station seemed to get a disturbing thrill out of playing Ravel's Bolero incessantly.


Auuuuugh!

CBC2, the only station that plays classical music regularly around here, is actually quite good. They play pop music much of the time, but the classical programs have quite good variety, and the broadcast opera live from the Met on Saturdays with commentary in between the acts.


----------



## jim prideaux

moody said:


> Well,you should probably blame the dreaded Classic FM for that. They play Rach 2 roughly 55 times a day in the UK.


I wonder whether classic fm is just one part of this unfortunate process-'rach 2' seems to be one example of a piece that has suffered as a result of becoming 'classical music for people who do not really like classical music'-fortunately schostakovich 2 in comparison always sounds fresh as result of the lack of association etc


----------



## Novelette

Currently enjoying Hummel's magnificent B Minor concerto.

As I listen to it, I cannot help but sense a lack of "natural sounding" harmonic progression--it almost sounds forced. Musical argument seems to be missing, as though this concerto was written because Hummel imagined such grandiose and interesting piano flourishes. The first movement, at least, sounds like an assortment of impressive bravura passages with some orchestral accompaniment haphazardly written in order to justify the piano parts.

Or maybe I'm hallucinating. =\


----------



## TrevBus

Any by Beethoven, Brahms and Prokofiev. Also enjoy the Greig, Rubinstein's #5 and Nicolas Flagello #2. There are of course many more but these are the ones I listen to a great deal.


----------



## mtmailey

DVORAK piano concerto
TCHAIKOVSKY piano concerto 1
BEETHOVEN piano concerto 5
GERSHWIN concerto in F
GRIEG piano concerto
BRAHMS piano concerto 2 
THESE ARE GREAT ONES.


----------



## astronautnic

1. Brahms 1st (Zimerman with Berliner and Rattle)
2. Brahms 2nd (Freire/Chailly)
3. Beethoven 4th (Paul Lewis/BBC Symph. orchr.)
4. Schumann 
5. Ravel piano c. in G


----------



## chrisco97

My favourites at the moment are Tchaikovsky's 1st, Haydn's 11th, Rachmaninoff's 3rd, and Mozart's 20th.

*Edit:* Listening to it again, I want to add Beethoven's 4th to my list of favourites at the moment. An absolutely outstanding piano concerto.


----------



## Tristan

Has anyone mentioned Paderewski yet? I always forget about that one; definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Op.123

1. Schumann's piano concerto in A minor, op. 54 - Richter / Matacic - This my favourite piano concerto and actually my favourite piece of music, it is heart-wrenchingly beautiful and Richter plays it with such passionate emotion. The first movement is my favourite and The main theme is so deeply emotional. This concerto is amazing.
2. Grieg's piano concerto in A minor, op. 16 - Richter / Matacic - I love this piece, in the wrong hands I feel it can seem a bit cheap, however, Richter's hands are obviously just right. This concertos' cadenza is just amazing and I adore the rest of it.
3. Dvorak' piano concerto in G minor, op. 33 - Richter / Kleiber - Maybe a bit of an odd choice but I don't understand why this concerto isn't more popular, it is bursting with absolutely wonderful melodies from start to finish. Maybe it is not virtuosic enough, but that means it is not to hard for me to learn, which is a good thing.
4. Schumann's introduction and allegro appassionato for piano and orchestra in G major, op. 92 - Richter / Wislocki - Is this aloud? I hope it is. This work is absolutely amazing, I love Schumann's works and this is one of my favourites, the beginning is quiet and meaningful and the Allegro is faster and just... Well just thrilling.
5. Mozart's piano concerto no. 20, in D minor, k. 466 - Richter / Rowicki - You have probably already noticed I am a bit of a Richter fanatic but I assure you this all comes with good reason. This recording of this concerto is the best ever. It is divine! This is a lovely mature work of Mozart and I never, never get tired of listening to it.
6. Brahms' piano concerto no. 2, in B-flat major, op. 83 - Richter / Maazel - Yes, it is Richter again but I just couldn't resist. Anyway, this concerto has quite a reputation for being hard and that makes it very interesting and exciting to listen to. I love it.
7. Saint-Saens' piano concerto no. 5, in F major, op. 103 - Richter / Kondrashin - It was hard to choose between this and Saint-Saens' second piano concerto but I think I prefer this one, just. It is full of warm and exotic melodies, it is among Saint-Saens' best work.
8. Saint-Saens' piano concerto no. 2, in G minor, op. 22 - Shelley - I wonder if Richter ever recorded this work, as far as I know he didn't, and I wonder if it would match up to this sublime interpretation by Howard Shelley. The music itself is marvellous and brilliant fun to play.
9. Tchaikovsky' piano concerto no. 1, in B-flat minor, op. 23 - Richter / Karajan - This is a magnificent work, from that start, that big, grand opening you can tell that Tchaikovsky has composed a masterpiece. It is full of superfluous (in the best sense of the word) melodies and although at first I was unsure about the third movement I have come to love it.
10. Beethoven piano concerto no. 3, in C minor, op. 37 - Richter / Muti - I know it is not Beethoven's most popular piano concerto but I have no idea why. I love the other concertos as well but this one seems more intense and emotional.


----------



## Novelette

Ries' Piano Concerto #3 in C Sharp Minor, devoted to Clementi, is a very interesting work. Large influences from Beethoven, as expected, yet I don't get the impression that Ries blindly apes Beethoven's style or musical idioms. Rather, I think he flourished in the influence yet retained a very distinct voice of his own. All of Ries' piano concerti stand out in my mind. Perhaps not favorites, properly, but still of great interest and highly recommended.


----------



## Op.123

Topaz said:


> Here's my Top 20 list of keyboard concertos.
> 
> I don't attach much importance to the exact ranks. They provide only a general indication of preference.
> 
> I give the name of the pianist version I happen to have, or prefer. These are not arbitrary as I do have certain preferences, and in building up my lists I tried to listen and compare different versions. In most cases, I prefer the older (15-40 years) recordings rather than very modern ones.
> 
> For Beethoven I generally like Gilels. For Chopin I think Rubinstein is best. For Mozart, I like Ashkenazy and Barenboim. The Ashkenazy recordings below are very modern, and in my view brilliant.
> 
> Where generally louder pieces are involved, I like Van Cliburn, as he is well-controlled and in my view fautless (I'm a big admirer of Van Cliburn). For such pieces I also like Martha Argerich and Horowitz, both very powerful, but for these particular concertos below I selected Van Cliburn (less background noise).
> 
> In the case of Schumann, Richter is very highly regarded, but I happen to like the Murray Perahia version which is partnered with the Grieg piano concerto.
> 
> 1	Beethoven No 5 (Gilels)
> 2	Schumann A Min (Perahia)
> 3	Rachmaninoff No 2 (Van Cliburn)
> 4	Mozart No 21 (Ashkenazy)
> 5	Brahms No 2 (Richter)
> 6	Beethoven No 4 (Gilels)
> 7	Grieg A Min (Perahia)
> 8	Mozart No 20 (Ashkenazy)
> 9	Beethoven No 1 (Richter)
> 10	Mozart No 24 (Ashkenazy)
> 11	Brahms No 1 (Richter)
> 12	Chopin No 1 (Emanuel Ax)
> 13	Tchaikovsky No 1 (Van Cliburn)
> 14	Chopin No 2 (Rubinstein)
> 15	Liszt No 1 (Van Cliburn)
> 16	Brahms No 1 (Richter)
> 17	Prokofiev No 3 (Argerich)
> 18	Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini (Rubinstein)
> 19	Bartok No 3 (Barenboim)
> 20	Franck Symphonic Variations (Rubinstein)
> .............
> 
> My 3 favourite movements of the whole lot are the second movements of Beethoven's No 1 and No 5, and Mozart's No 21.
> 
> ...........
> 
> Topaz


I don't think Richter ever recorded Brahms's first PC


----------



## DavidA

Burroughs said:


> I don't think Richter ever recorded Brahms's first PC


He didn't play it. He was not a completist. He only played no 2


----------



## Guest

I was reading on Penderecki and apparently he has a piano concerto? Anyone heard this?

Looks like I'll need to check out Dvorak's piano concerto..


----------



## Guest

Anywho I really love Liszt's piano concertos more than most for some reason. I can't explain why since I'm relatively newer to classical than most of you.


----------



## Novelette

arcaneholocaust said:


> Anywho I really love Liszt's piano concertos more than most for some reason. I can't explain why since I'm relatively newer to classical than most of you.


Liszt's piano concerti are very interesting. I also find them appealing, the E Flat Major concerto is the first concerto I analyzed in-depth. Of course, I was more interested in the interesting piano textures/acrobatics. I don't listen to it, nor to them, as often as I should.


----------



## Lisztian

^I think they are underrated. The A Major is a much maligned work but it also happens to be one of my favourite piano concertos. It's a Faustian tone poem (might as well be called the Faust concerto) of great drama, diabolism, sensual beauty, and impeccable craftsmanship, that to me is pretty much the essence of romanticism, one of his finest works, and one that can (almost) stand up to the other works of the same literary inspiration, the Piano sonata and Faust Symphony. The Totentanz is also a tremendous piece, and I think it needs to be made clear that it and the A Major should not be seen as show pieces of any kind, but are tone poems as much as his works with that designation are. I'm less fond of the E flat concerto -more superficial- but I still enjoy it a great deal and it's certainly very fun/effective.

And I wouldn't feel right in leaving this thread before advertising this stupendous CD. Both the piano and orchestra works and the tone poems are given performances as good and vivid as any:

http://www.amazon.com/Matsuev-Pletn...&qid=1371629858&sr=8-2&keywords=liszt+pletnev


----------



## chrisco97

chrisco97 said:


> My favourites at the moment are Tchaikovsky's 1st, Haydn's 11th, Rachmaninoff's 3rd, and Mozart's 20th.
> 
> *Edit:* Listening to it again, I want to add Beethoven's 4th to my list of favourites at the moment. An absolutely outstanding piano concerto.


I have listened to a lot of piano concertos since this last post, some old (heard before), some new (never heard before), so here is my list, updated to include some of my new favourites:

*Beethoven*'s 2nd, 4th, and 5th _(I may add the other ones upon a re-listen)_
*Tchaikovsky*'s 1st
*Haydn*'s 11th
*Saint Saens*'s 2nd
*Rachmaninoff*'s 3rd
*Mozart*'s 20th and 21st


----------



## Op.123

1. R. A. Schumann: Piano concerto in A minor, op. 54 – S. Richter / L. v. Matacic
A beautiful piece of music, this romantic concerto by Robert Schumann is a piece I am very fond of. It is a three movement work and absolutely packed full of genius and unmitigated emotional beauty. The first movement is abundant of heart-breaking, fervent melodies; the second is one of gentle lyricism and the third a passionate and fiery ending. Richter’s interpretation is unmatched, he plays with such riveting emotion and compelling anguish. An awe-inspiring performance.
2. E. Grieg: Piano concerto in A minor, op. 16 – S. Richter / L. v. Matacic
This work owes it endearing popularity to the British comedy programme Morcambe and Wise, but there is much more to this music than just the comedic aspect. For a start it contains some of the most sumptuous melodies ever written, it is thrilling to listen to and the bombastic cadenza is virtuosic heaven. Richter’s performance is of unheard-of quality.
3. A. Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor, op. 33 – S. Richter / C. Klieber
Dvorak’s piano concerto is not very well-known, however certainly not without merit. It is a passionate and puissant work. This is not a virtuosic concerto but more of a symphonic piece in which the piano has a leading role. Richter’s is a great recording for this relatively unknown concerto.
4. R. A. Schumann: Introduction and allegro appassionato in G major, op. 92 – S. Richter / S. Wislocki
This is one of the few pieces Schumann wrote for piano and orchestra, it consists of a calm and serene introduction followed by a dramatic, ardent “Allegro Appassionato”. The work lasts around quarter of an hour and I highly recommend giving up that time to listen to it.
5. W. A. Mozart: Piano concerto no. 20, in D minor, K. 466 – S. Richter / S. Wislocki
Generally regarded as one of Mozart’s greatest piano concertos, it is one of only two that Mozart wrote in a minor key. It combines heat-wrenching melodies with splendid writing for both piano and orchestra, the result is fantastic, it is as rich and sentimental as many other pieces written in even the romantic period. Sviatoslav Richter interprets this work very well making it well worth a listen, a great recording by any means.
6. W. A. Mozart: Piano concerto no. 24, in C minor, K. 491 – H. Shelley
One of Mozart’s darkest works, Girdlestone claimed it was Mozart’s greatest piano concerto while Hutchings called it “The most concerted of all the concertos.” It is a deep passionate work and was a particular inspiration for Beethoven’s third piano concerto. Shelley’s way of playing Mozart is very appealing, it has a romantic spirit.
7. C. C. Saint-Saens: Piano concerto no. 2, in G minor, op. 22 – H. Shelley
Saint-Saens’ second piano concerto is probably the most famous of his five piano concertos; it has some sparkling piano writing and memorable melodies. This piece requires nimble fingers and a sensitive touch to really bring out its best qualities. Howard Shelley has made brilliant recording of this concerto and makes it a real joy to listen to.
8. W. A. Mozart: Piano concerto no. 23, in A major, K. 488 – W. Klien / P. Maag
Mozart’s concertos are pure genius, especially the ones written in his years in Vienna. The 23rd is a blissful piece of music with superfluous melodies and beautiful, delicate writing for the piano. Klien perfectly captures the spirit of Mozart in his rendition of the concerto. It is heavenly.
9. J. Brahms: Piano concerto no. 1, in D minor, op. 15 – C. Arrau / M. Giulini
Johannes Brahms was a good friend of the fellow composer Robert Schumann. His biographer notes that the first sketches of the dramatic opening movement followed quickly the attempt of Schumann’s suicide and that he had completed the concerto at a point when his relationship with Clara Schumann had progressed to a life-long friendship. The work is passionate, but brooding and tempestuous piece.
10. L. v. Beethoven: Piano concerto no. 3, in c minor, op. 37 – S. Richter / M. Muti
The intense first movement’s main theme is reminiscent of that of Mozart’s 24th piano concerto; furthermore, the key of both concertos is C minor showing another possible influence of Mozart’s great work. The recording by Richter and Muti is superb and I feel I would struggle to find a better rendition.
11. S. Rachmaninoff: Piano concerto no. 2, in C minor, op. 18 – S. Richter / S. Wislocki
Full of plentiful sweet melodies, this is a lovely work. This work was written by Rachmaninoff after a long period of intense depression due to the critical reception of his first symphony. It is one of Rachmaninoff’s most popular pieces and is one of the reasons he remains such a famous composer. The sublime theme from the adagio was used in the power ballad “All by myself.”
12. W. A. Mozart: Piano concerto no. 21, in C major, K. 467 – H. Shelley
Known to some as the “Elvira Madigan concerto” after an association with a particular film. The second movement highlights this phenomenal work. It is romantic and relaxing, excelling in its melody making and rich, exotic themes. 
13. P. I. Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto no. 1, in B-flat minor, op. 23 – S. Richter / H. v. Karajan
The famous opening phrases, now known and loved world-wide, were, at first, seen as vulgar by Nikolai Rubinstein. Later, Rubenstein withdrew his previous comments and became a champion of the work. Tchaikovsky, a master of melody, showcases his skills with many exquisite tunes in this very popular piano concerto.
14. F. F. Chopin: Piano concerto no. 1, in E minor, op. 11 – K. Zimerman
This masterpiece begins with a long orchestral introduction followed by a dramatic introduction of the piano. Next, a beautiful, sweet melody followed by some of the most accomplished writing in piano literature. Zimerman, conducting form the piano, manages to make a spectacular work even more spectacular.
15. L. v. Beethoven: Triple concerto in C major, op. 56 – M. Rostropovich / S. Richter / D. Oistrakh / H. v. Karajan
Firstly, what an amazing group of performers, some of the best there were. The recording is fabulous! However, the recording is not the only thing about this piece that makes it great. The second movement is one of the most beautiful things ever written. The cello takes most solos however the writing for violin and piano is also great.
16. W. A. Mozart: Piano concerto no. 27, in B-flat major, K. 595 – W. Klien / S. Skrowaczewski
This was the last piano concerto Mozart wrote. Like most of his piano concertos it is a stunning work. It has the most sweet and charming second movement, the outer movements are both impressive compositions as well. Klien, once again, makes an intriguing interpretation of Mozart’s work.
17. J. Brahms: Piano concerto no. 2, in B-flat major, op. 83 – S. Richter / L. Maazel
Both of Brahms’ piano concertos are large works but this one lasts longer than any other major romantic piano concerto. It is generally seen as Brahms’ single greatest achievement and is also one of the most demanding piano concertos ever written. The work is invaluable. Richter’s recording, as per usual, is transcendent.
18. N. Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 30 – S. Richter / K. Kondrashin
Full of intriguing Russian melodies this is a beautiful piece; it is a one movement work that can be split into three sections. Richter’s paring with Kondrashin is magical, a fantastic performance and a fantastic piece.
19. L. v. Beethoven: Piano concerto no. 4, in G major, op. 58 – C. Arrau / A. Galliera
Possibly Beethoven’s most popular piano concerto it was not initially as loved. The work was neglected after its’ first performance but was revived by Felix Mendelssohn in 1836. The first movement is quite calm however, unusually, the second movement is very different. The piano and orchestra have very different themes; it is as if they are at war with one another.
20. F. B. Mendelssohn: Piano concerto no. 2, in D minor, op. 40 – D. Han / S. Gunzenhauser
Maybe not as popular as first but Mendelssohn’s second piano concerto is an absolute masterpiece. It is full of gorgeous melodies and Derek Han’s recording is sterling.


----------



## spradlig

I recommend Korngold's concerto for the left hand alone (I don't think he wrote a "regular" piano concerto).


----------



## Norse

Burroughs said:


> 2. E. Grieg: Piano concerto in A minor, op. 16 - S. Richter / L. v. Matacic
> This work owes it endearing popularity to the British comedy programme Morcambe and Wise, but there is much more to this music than just the comedic aspect. For a start it contains some of the most sumptuous melodies ever written, it is thrilling to listen to and the bombastic cadenza is virtuosic heaven. Richter's performance is of unheard-of quality.


Grieg's concerto owes its popularity to a British comedy programme?? Well, I learned something new today..


----------



## Cosmos

I love piano concertos! Only it's impossible to decide on a single favorite.

Beethoven 5
Beethoven 4
Brahms 1
Mozart 21
Busoni (though it's over the top, it's a guilty pleasure of mine
Medtner 2
Prokofiev 1
Prokofiev 2
Prokofiev 3
Prokofiev 5
Rautavaara 1
Rach 1
Rach 2
Ravel in G
Ravel for the left hand
Reger (kinda a doozy at first; it requires multiple listens)
Tchaikovsky 2
Stenhammar 1
Stenhammar 2

There are a lot of concertos that I really like, but don't LOVE as much as these


----------



## Rehydration

I, for one, am a big fan of Rachmaninov's 2nd and 3rd, Prokofiev's 3rd, and Mozart's 13th.
Rachmaninov's and Prokofiev's Piano Concerti are just epic in general, and Mozart's have this awesome style I can't get over.


----------



## Feathers

Rehydration said:


> I, for one, am a big fan of Rachmaninov's 2nd and 3rd, Prokofiev's 3rd, and Mozart's 13th.
> Rachmaninov's and Prokofiev's Piano Concerti are just epic in general, and Mozart's have this awesome style I can't get over.


Glad you included Mozart's 13th! It's not mentioned too frequently, but it's a lovely piece and one of my favourites by him as well.


----------



## RussianIvan

Bach Brandenburg 5, Bach 1
Mozart 23, 24
Beethoven 3,5
Tchaikovsky 1
Rachmaninov 2, 4, Rhapsody
Prokifiev 1,2,5
Bartok 2


----------



## EllenBurgess

1. Liszt - Totentanz
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
3. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5
4. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
5. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
7. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
8. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
9. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
10. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
11. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
12. Henselt - Piano Concerto in F minor
13. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Novelette

I'm very pleasantly surprised to see so much love for Proko's piano concerti.

In the hands of Martha, they nearly come alive.


----------



## TrevBus

This probably doesn't belong here but De Falla's 'Nights in the Gardens of Spain', is one my favorite Piano and Orchrestra compositions. I have De Larrocha's playing of it on London records w/Rafael Fruhbeck De Burgos conducting the London Phil. Orch.. Maybe the best interpreter of his piano music. I did see and hear Ciccolini play this, W/the KC Symphony. Wonderful.


----------



## leomarillier

Busoni, anyone? Ok, I agree it's more of a choral symphony but still... Great balance, color, orchestration, ridiculously difficult pno part. John Ogdon.
Rachma 3 \w Volodos and Levine (2010 live I guess) still remains the greatest concerto recording I have.
Beethoven 5, of course, but it's kind of "obvious".Extremly contrasting movements. I find the second movement a mirror of the slow one of the Hammerklavier. Whatever. Pollini\Bohm is wonderful. 4rth is dreamy, misty, Chopin before him.
This might not be a concerto, but Beethoven's fantasia op.80 is innovative! (Bernstein and Serkin, NYP live)
Proko 2 kicks everything. mind crushing.
Mozart 21 is beyond imaginable...
I find Tchaikovsky's 1rst worse than Brahms'.Slow mvt though has some living ideas, and nice colors in the last. It's not even comparable, sorry. Brahms just owns the expression, while Tchaikovsky, while still being a wonderful illusionist, is just pathos (and I'm not an anti-sentimentalist), wonderfully written, but I still prefer his symphonies. Second one is better, happily.
Schumann's work (as everything he composed) has something I admire within him especially. something that we tend to forget, and that is very important to german tradition of life( damn nazis), it is intimity. This slow mvt, my lord...
Rather unknown and recommended: Furtwangler's Symphonic concerto.
The apocalyptic quality of Ravel's Left hand makes it unique, it's not a concerto anymore, it's a message.

I LOVE SCHOENBERG'S. I played it in the orchestra with the Paris Conservatory, Francois-frederic guy was the solo piano. Just wonderful. Everything is here, mozart, Berg, Brahms, Bruckner, Ravel.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

O.K, in no particular order, here goes

Tchaikovsky 1
Rachmaninov 3
Mozart 21 (favourite concerto by Mozart)
Mozart 20 (favourite concerto of all time)
Bach Concerto No.1 In D Minor, BWV 1052
Grieg
Gershwin
Prokofiev 1
Prokofiev 3
Leroy Anderson (unfairly neglected; not my favourite, but have a listen nonetheless)
Saint-Saens 2

That's probably enough for now!


----------



## jimsumner

LouisMasterMusic said:


> O.K, in no particular order, here goes
> 
> Tchaikovsky 1
> Rachmaninov 3
> Mozart 21 (favourite concerto by Mozart)
> Mozart 20 (favourite concerto of all time)
> Bach Concerto No.1 In D Minor, BWV 1052
> Grieg
> Gershwin
> Prokofiev 1
> Prokofiev 3
> Leroy Anderson (unfairly neglected; not my favourite, but have a listen nonetheless)
> Saint-Saens 2
> 
> That's probably enough for now!


How can 21 be your favorite Mozart Concerto and 20 be your favorite concerto of all time?


----------



## Schumann

_Random Order_

Mozart: Piano Concerto #3 In D, K 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto #11 In F, K 413
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 In D Minor, K 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 In A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 In B Flat, K 595
Mozart: Concerto In E Flat For 2 Pianos, K 365
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 In G, Op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 In E Flat, Op. 73, "Emperor"
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 In D Minor, Op. 40
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto In A Minor
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto In A Flat For 2 Pianos 
Liszt: Piano Concerto #3 In E Flat, S 125A
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 In D Minor, Op. 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 In E Minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 In F Minor, Op. 21, B 43
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2 In C Minor, Op. 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 16 
Schumann: Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 54 
Scriabin: Piano Concerto In F Sharp Minor, Op. 20


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

Both contain great tunes, and are easy to listen to. Is there something wrong with having Mozart 20 as my favourite concerto? I hope not!


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

Don't worry, jimsummer, I just meant that I rate them highly. 20 is my favourite concerto of all time, and actually, come to think of it, perhaps also Mozart.


----------



## mattymusic

My one absolute favourite is:

Chopin No 1 (Emanuel Ax)


----------



## peeyaj

I highly regard the following concertos:

Rachmaninoff's 2
Grieg's
Brahm's 2
Beethoven's 4
Mozart's 21
Ravel's G


----------



## Forte

LouisMasterMusic said:


> Don't worry, jimsummer, I just meant that I rate them highly. 20 is my favourite concerto of all time, and actually, come to think of it, perhaps also Mozart.


I think it's just that it's impossible to have #20 be your favorite piece of music but simultaneously not be your favorite piece by Mozart - unless Mozart belongs in a different category than music 

I care not what I have written or not written before - right now I'm fascinated by Rachmaninoff's 3rd, more than I have been in the past.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

Fine, Piano Concerto No.20 is my favourite piano concerto by Mozart.


----------



## Guest

Does Martinu's double concerto count as a piano concerto?


----------



## Lerouse

Just started listening to Piano pieces so my knowledge is very limited, really liking both of these at the moment though. Will have to try some of the ones listed in this thread at some point.

1. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5
2. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Forte

SUGGESTION: Try Anton Rubinstein's Piano Concertos (any of the 5). They're pretty great!


----------



## Guest

I've only heard 3 and 4...but I concur


----------



## Rehydration

Recently started getting back into Liszt.
Totentanz definitely counts as a new favorite, as well as Saint-Saens's 2nd (I heard a 14-year-old play this live in February--it was AMAZING, just saying. ).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

A few lesser known delights:
The Rubinstein 3rd has always been a great favourite of mine, I have a wild, and sometimes reckless, but ultimately compelling recording of it by Josef Hofmann with NYPO/Rodzinski. Hofmann was a pupil of Rubinstein, and wrote an excellent book of piano playing, which can be recommended. 
Saint-Saens 4th Concerto in the performance by Alfred Cortot, never bettered. And whilst on the Saint-Saens track, his Valse-Caprice "Wedding Cake" is a delight, especially the performance by Gwynneth Pryor with LPO/Boult.
Scharwenka Piano Concerto No. 1-Earl Wild/BSO/Leinsdorf takes a bit of beating. 
Delius Piano Concerto- Moiseiwitsch/BBCSO/Sargent- if everyone played it along these lines, then it would surely be mainstream repertoire by now. It is SO much better than M's commercial performance with Constant Lambert at the helm.


----------



## joen_cph

ShropshireMoose said:


> A few lesser known delights:
> The *Rubinstein 3rd *has always been a great favourite of mine, I have a wild, and sometimes reckless, but ultimately compelling recording of it by *Josef Hofmann* with NYPO/Rodzinski. Hofmann was a pupil of Rubinstein, and wrote an excellent book of piano playing, which can be recommended.
> Saint-Saens 4th Concerto in the performance by Alfred Cortot, never bettered. And whilst on the Saint-Saens track, his Valse-Caprice "Wedding Cake" is a delight, especially the performance by Gwynneth Pryor with LPO/Boult.
> Scharwenka Piano Concerto No. 1-Earl Wild/BSO/Leinsdorf takes a bit of beating.
> Delius Piano Concerto- Moiseiwitsch/BBCSO/Sargent- if everyone played it along these lines, then it would surely be mainstream repertoire by now. It is SO much better than M's commercial performance with Constant Lambert at the helm.


Was unaware that Hofmann recorded the 3rd, thank you 



, his recording of the 4th is more well-known 



. 
The modern Marco Polo label recording of the 3rd is also good IMO, albeit with a different playing style of course. By the way, I also prefer the 3rd to the 4th (and the somewhat bombastic 5th). Concerti 1+2 aren´t bad either.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I've not heard the 1st and 2nd Concerti. The third I first heard thirty years ago! The chap I was apprenticed to had it on cassette- the Turnabout recording by Michael Ponti. I seem to remember that was a good performance. He was a real stalwart of the Turnabout catalogue! I have quite a few of his records, but not the Rubinstein 3rd.


----------



## Tristan

So glad people are talking about Rubinstein! Excellent underrated piano concerti there  And I agree, #3 is probably my favorite.


----------



## classicjenni

Thank you for the nice lists. I will mention just one that I find dear to myself; Rachmaninov: 2nd


----------



## Shoebert

Exciting discovery, Grieg's second piano concerto in B minor :


----------



## Pedro de Alvarado

Not my absolute favourite, but I do really like the second pianoconcerto by Hummel. It's liveliness puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Blake

Rachmaninov and Medtner.


----------



## Vaneyes

Some worth mentioning that are off the beaten bath (with recorded performer)--*Delius* w. Lane; *Ginastera* 1 w. Noguera; *Khachaturian* w. Berezovsky; *Rawsthorne* 1 & 2, w. Tozer; *RVW* w. Lane. :tiphat:


----------



## Cadenza

Grieg's piano concerto made an impact on me even as a young child and had no idea what it was. I searched it down for many years and still remember the evening when I first heard it in its entirety with my young daughter. It was a memorable moment.


----------



## Cadenza

I've posted twice to this thread, and both times my responses have been vaporized immediately and without notice...ideas?


----------



## ahammel

Cadenza said:


> I've posted twice to this thread, and both times my responses have been vaporized immediately and without notice...ideas?


I see your post about the Grieg PC. If you've made more they might be getting caught in spam filters. Ask a mod.


----------



## DaDirkNL

1. If Schubert had written one, this is where it would be.(based on the combination of his orchestral writing of the 9th Symphony and his Sonatas)
2. Mozart 20
3. Mozart 21
4. Mozart 23
5. Beethoven 5
6. Beethoven 4
7. Beethoven 3
8. Bach BWV 1042

That's it so far. So much more to discover!


----------



## Cadenza

^ thanks for your response. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Vaneyes

DaDirkNL said:


> 1. If Schubert had written one, this is where it would be.(based on the combination of his orchestral writing of the 9th Symphony and his Sonatas)
> 2. Mozart 20
> 3. Mozart 21
> 4. Mozart 23
> 5. Beethoven 5
> 6. Beethoven 4
> 7. Beethoven 3
> 8. Bach BWV 1042
> 
> That's it so far. So much more to discover!


Re Schubert "Phantom PC", don't think so.


----------



## Aramis

I also don't think that Schubert's hypotetical PC would be that stupendous. Even his symphonies display lack of skill in shaping large, developement-driven forms and in concerto it could get only worse. He would either re-define the concertante form to suit his better side or very likely write some beautiful themes put together into rather repetative whole. The choice of not attempting this genre might be very wise of him.


----------



## KenOC

Aramis said:


> I also don't think that Schubert's hypotetical PC would be that stupendous.


I think it is unwise to guess what a hypothetical work by Schubert would have been like. Could any of us, knowing his prior work, have forecasted the Unfinished Symphony? The Great C major? The Quintet? A lesser composer, of course, might be more predictable...


----------



## Aramis

KenOC said:


> I think it is unwise to guess what a hypothetical work by Schubert would have been like.


It is. But Schubert's hypothetical piano concerto is very popular hypothetical work and often mentioned as mastepiece of hypothetical music. I thought I'll express my view that it's hypothetical misfire.


----------



## KenOC

Aramis said:


> It is. But Schubert's hypothetical piano concerto is very popular hypothetical work and often mentioned as mastepiece of hypothetical music. I thought I'll express my view that it's hypothetical misfire.


Put that way, it's hard to argue with! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I would think the Wanderer Fantasy (that's the one that's sort of technical right?) would be more indicative of Schubert's hypothetical concerto stylings. Nevertheless, it seems a little wishful to assume that a hypothetical work would perfectly combine the elements of his very best works.


----------



## Blake

Mozart's are a heavenly nectar dripping down from Asgard.


----------



## Novelette

Quite seriously considering venturing out of Florida into one of the larger cities in order to hear Schumann's piano concerto performed live, early next year.


----------



## hillisg

Some of my favorites, in no particular order:

Grieg
Mozart 21
Beethoven 5
Rachmaninoff 2
Prokofiev 1
Shostakovich 2
Peter Mennin


----------



## Pantheon

Rach' 2 and 3
Saint Saens 2 (the presto is just exquisite)
Bach BWV 1052
Shosta 1
Ligeti
Brahms 2


----------



## cihlomorka

I only write what comes to my mind at the moment, in no particular order:

Prokofiev 2
Grieg
Rachmaninov 2 and 3
Gershwin - Concerto in F
Saint Saens 2
Kabalevsky 3
Chopin both 1 and 2


----------



## Tristan

Aramis said:


> It is. But Schubert's hypothetical piano concerto is very popular hypothetical work and often mentioned as mastepiece of hypothetical music. I thought I'll express my view that it's hypothetical misfire.


I also enjoy Schubert's Hypothetical Piano Concerto in A minor, D. 999. The hypothetical second movement especially...


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven 5, Schumann


----------



## realdealblues

I like all the popular ones, but I really like the two from Glazunov, which hardly ever get any mention.


----------



## Aramis

realdealblues said:


> I like all the popular ones, but I really like the two from Glazunov, which hardly ever get any mention.


Yeah, Huilunsoittaja is getting lazy, I think Glazunov firing her from her job in his propaganda departament is just a matter of time now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aramis said:


> Yeah, Huilunsoittaja is getting lazy, I think Glazunov firing her from her job in his propaganda departament is just a matter of time now.


Nah, he'll never fire me. I'm too sweet. 

I wrote a freakin' paper about him recently and posted it here, I don't think I've been a bad fan. :lol: I hope... I just get tired of posting everywhere on the forum now, I'm picky.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'm sure I've made a list like this before. I've been giving these favourites a fair amount of spin lately ...

Mozart 25
Beethoven 2 - 4
Rachmaninov 3


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Concerto #23 in A Major.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Here are my top faves:

Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No.3 (Vladimir Horowitz with Eugene Ormandy and the New York Philharmonic)
Chopin - Piano Concerto No.1 (Murray Perahia with Zubin Mehta and the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra)
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No.3 (Vladimir Ashkenazy with Sir Georg Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
Prokofiev - Piano Concertos 2 and 3 (Vladimir Ashkenazy with Andre Previn and the London Symphony Orchestra)
Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (John Lill with Tadaaki Otaka and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales)
Mozart - Piano Concerto No.20 (Martha Argerich with Alexandre Rabinovich and the Orchestra di Padove e del Veneto)


----------



## lupinix

Rachmaninov all of them, in the order 3>2>4 (dont like the second movement much though)>1
Prokofiev also all of them 2>3>1>5>4
Ravel both but mostly the one for 2 hands
Scriabin
Balakirev both but 1>2
Liszt 2>1>3
Tchaikovskys 3 when you count the andante and finale as part of it, then his second
Grieg
Kabelevsky 2>1>3
Schumann
Britten
Ralph vaughan williams
too many actually...


----------



## djt

*Top 20 favorite piano concertos*

These are my favorite piano concertos (I might change my mind in the future):
1. Chopin Piano Concerto 1
2. Beethoven Piano Concerto 5
3. Beethoven Piano Concerto 4
4. Chopin Piano Concerto 2
5. Mozart Piano Concerto 23
6. Beethoven Piano Concerto 3
7. Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto 1
8. Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 2
9. Mozart Piano Concerto 21
10. Mozart Piano Concerto 24
11. Mozart Piano Concerto 20
12. Beethoven Piano Concerto 1
13. Mozart Piano Concerto 22
14. Mozart Piano Concerto 9
15. Grieg Piano Concerto 1
16. Liszt Piano Concerto 1
17. Beethoven Piano Concerto 2
18. Prokofiev Piano Concerto 3
19. Prokofiev Piano Concerto 2
20. Mozart Piano Concerto 10


----------



## hpowders

I've always loved the Brahms Second Piano Concerto.


----------



## nightscape

Admittedly, I am not exactly a connoisseur in this field, but here are my favorites: 

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 2
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
Ravel Piano Concerto in G Major
Grieg Piano Concerto in A Minor
Beethoven Piano Concertos No. 4 & 5
Rachmaninov Piano Concertos No. 2 & 3
Mozart Piano Concerto No. 23
Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 1
Saint-Saëns Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Haydn man

Hi
There are so many great piano concertos but I would say that Mozart No 23 by Perahia is head and shoulders above everything else. Truly music from the gods


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage

I am woefully lacking in knowledge when it comes to concertos -- the only ones I know, are all four of Rachmaninoff's concertos (the 3rd one in particular is my favorite. In fact, I actually happen to share the exact opinion of them as Lupinix, I'm surprised. His 2nd is the one everyone raves about ^_~ ) and Grieg's famous Concerto in A Minor. So clearly, I need to listen to way more xD


----------



## nightscape

Haydn man said:


> Hi
> There are so many great piano concertos but I would say that Mozart No 23 by Perahia is head and shoulders above everything else. Truly music from the gods


The Uchida/Cleveland version is good.


----------



## Roi N

1. Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor
2. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-Flat Major
3. Haydn Piano Concerto No. 11 in D Major
4. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 5 in D Major
5. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 16 in D Major
6. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major
7. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major
8. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-Flat Major
9. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 13 in C Major
10. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 14 in E-Flat Major
11. Grieg Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor
12. Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-Flat minor


----------

